# bigbobs having a bash



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

right then, i thought it was about time i started a journal, mainly as a record of how i progress but if anyone feels the need to chip in all comments will be greatfully recieved:thumb:

i'm 6'4" tall around 17st 10 and going bald. i've just bought some body fat calipers and apparently i'm 19%bf, could be worse.....

unfortunately when i was younger i mashed my collar bone and the docs fked up putting it back together,so i'm never going to get on stage. add to that the fact my bloods all gone to sh1t and i don't feel i'm doing too bad:laugh:

measurements

chest 49.5"

arms 17"

forearms 14"

calves 17"

thighs 26"

neck 19"

ands i don't want to talk about my waist:lol:

training today was legs

warm up on leg ext

squats 12,10,8,6,4 60kg,100kg,140kg,160kg,170kg

sldl 10,10,8,6 40kg,60kg,80kg,100kg

standing calf raises full stack 4 sets of 15

and then i left the gym knackered

i will be doing an arm only workout tommorrow morning as i feel they look a little too much like pieces of string for my liking:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Pics?


First Post Again .....:banmsl

Hi Bob, well done and good luck and no ....I wont spam this hard man journal ...just wishing you all the best on your mission :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

WAHEEY:clap: :bounce: *fireworks popping and banging* :thumb :welldone mate! :thumbup1:

Bring on the gains

Howay younggungive the man time,hes got pics in his profile.

Great stuff bud


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

i cant seem to be able to post any photo's:cursing:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i gotta be honest I clicked on this thread having skimmed over the title and though it was 'big boobs having a bath' haha, gutted


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> i gotta be honest I clicked on this thread having skimmed over the title and though it was 'big boobs having a bath' haha, gutted


i thought it said "bigboobs having a bash" loool

i'l be droping in from time to time mate, good luck with your lifting!

ive also just started a journal:thumbup1:

:beer:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

When I get back from the gym I'll have another go at uploading some pics! Probably no boobs though, sorry guys


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What bodypart are you trying to destroy today


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you been given the ok to go back training following your PE's and hows the warfarin affecting the training ? Best of luck to you bud.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> What bodypart are you trying to destroy today


Arms today mate! Got to force the buggers to grow!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

BillC said:


> Have you been given the ok to go back training following your PE's and hows the warfarin affecting the training ? Best of luck to you bud.


They said I was fine to go back to the gym and although I feel tired a lot the warfarin really does seem to help with amazing pumps! There's always an upside


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok so i had a good arm workout saturday morning,but then in the evening things got a bit fked up! i've ended up with a broken wrist, although it's not too bad i won't be able to train with it for a few weeks:crying:

i spoke to jw007 as i know he trained with one arm after his bicep tear, and he explained the way forward! my journal is now going to contain a few one armed lifts:lol:

i will be training chest tommorow so i'll post up afterwards.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looking forward to it mate

Will be strange doing 1 arm eh bob.

Do you know the little bastards?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

i found out who they are and where they live! apparently they're* roiders* known trouble makers and they are heavily involved in a local rugby team , which apparently is why the doormen didn't want to get involved!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

They ran away like fairies bob:mad:

Smash them one at a time mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good call! Although my brother thought it would be better just to shoot them, burn their houses down and kill their families I felt that may be a little extreme though....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Well maybe,but only a little bit mate,just dont do the killing part bob

Hope that wrist is getting plenty physio mate:thumb: if you know what i mean


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

hooray i finally managed to get a picture up


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

and another


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

i'm a work in progress:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

about time mate:laugh:great back youve got there bob

Ill tell something constructive for once bud,when you hit the weights after your wrists healed up,focus on your triceps,give them a day to themselves and destroy them with a big compound movement and they will return the favour with major growth:thumb:

Everything else is coming along nicely

Fcuking awesome back piece btw


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers bro, my trIceps are a weak point big time! They're strong but small...pmsl

I'll take your advice and hammer the fk out of them!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbob33 said:


> ok so i had a good arm workout saturday morning,but then in the evening things got a bit fked up! i've ended up with a broken wrist, although it's not too bad i won't be able to train with it for a few weeks:crying:
> 
> i spoke to jw007 as i know he trained with one arm after his bicep tear, and he explained the way forward! my journal is now going to contain a few one armed lifts:lol:
> 
> i will be training chest tommorow so i'll post up afterwards.....


Good luck mate:thumb:

Get some one armed PBs


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Theyre hardly small:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Theyre hardly small:lol:


It's all about balance, I do 3x10 weighted dips, heavy press downs and stuff but they won't fking grow!


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> It's all about balance, I do 3x10 weighted dips, heavy press downs and stuff but they won't fking grow!


I've always found a french press to really hit the triceps well. Good going on the journal and pics so soon - and don't be worried by the waist - it looks smaller than mine


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Good luck mate:thumb:
> 
> Get some one armed PBs


I'll be down the gym later mate, one arm pb's coming up:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok so today i had my first spazzy one armed workout, i thought i'd try chest:lol: its amazing how little you can do with no wrist....

machine chest press(one arm) 5 sets 10,10,10,8,4 20kg,40kg,50kg,60kg,70kg

i could not manage that much with dumbells so it must be easier!

pec dec flys 6 sets 10,10,10,10,8,4 40kg,50kg,60kg full stack,fs+20kg,fs+30

and that was it as the pain killers started to wear off:rolleyes:

anyway legs on monday, i might try some smith squats:beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sounds good bob 70k alot better than doing nothing,tells your brain that you still need the extra muscle,thats my theory.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree mate, although hopefully I'll have a lot more success with my legs Monday!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Legs should be alot better mate,especially if your doing leg press


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

legs today i'll post up the workout when i'm done, feels like its going to be a good one!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Loving the tats mate :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

cheers buddy


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Give it hell


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I will mate! I'm going to push for a couple of pb's...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a fantastic leg workout today! I even took my wife and kids with me

for the first time ever I actually managed 2 reps of 200kg that for me is a real milestone, I really am so bloody happy


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very good bob:thumb:

200 is great bigmanbet they were proud bud.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers guys, when I think last October I was struggling with 20kg and never trained legs it's unbelievable! Just shows if you stick to something you'll get there in the end and yes it was great to have my wife there( she had to believe me fir once ). She actually hit a pb as well, 8 reps on 50kg! It's turning into a teal family affair


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

They will mate, just give them no choice!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Now mate, thats what you call THE RIGHT ATTITUDE


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's the only attitude mate

right then I thought I'd set myself a really hard task, I'm going to stop smoking today! It seem a little bit counter productive as I'm working my nuts off in the gym. Not only that but I'm going to sort my diet out and cut a little bit of lard too, it will be interesting to see if all my hard work is making any difference! It would be nice to see some abs as the last time I saw them I was a teenager

wish me luck guys!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good decision mate :thumbup1:

Good luck with it :beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> It's the only attitude mate
> 
> right then I thought I'd set myself a really hard task, I'm going to stop smoking today! It seem a little bit counter productive as I'm working my nuts off in the gym. Not only that but I'm going to sort my diet out and cut a little bit of lard too, it will be interesting to see if all my hard work is making any difference! It would be nice to see some abs as the last time I saw them I was a teenager
> 
> wish me luck guys!


Welldone mate:thumb: smoking can hold you back bud,i always stop smoking when i hit the gym,but last time i didnt mate,it just made me lazy and want to chill and smoke instead of lift the iron

Ive been off them for 4+months now,you can do it bob matethink of all the extra spare money for AHEM 'creatine and stuff' mate:wink:

Ps i dont smoke but i fcuking love smoking,theres better things to spend your hard earned coin on.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've made it through day one and so far it's been easy, if it stays like this it'll be a piece of cake! I love the idea that the money I save will pay for all my "creatine" 

I'm training back today, I'll see how the old wrist is and if it still won't have it expect some more spazzy one armed lifts.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice to see you havent had a tube mate,stick in bud:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Had a reasonable back workout considering, deads 10x60, 10x100, 8x140 then my wrist gave up. Pullups 3x8 again the old wrist gave up, finished on bent over rows 10x60 10x100 8x120 then I was too sore and went home, not too poor though.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sounds good bobyour wrist seems to be sorting mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

it's official, i've actually become gay:whistling:

i've started doing cardio, i did 30 minutes on the exercise bike today and as from tommorrow i will be doing 30 mins every morning and 30 mins every night until i sort a bit of this lard out:tongue:

that coupled with the tren and carb cycling should see results in a fairly short period of time! plus it'll help with the not smoking:bounce:

no gym today, but i'm going to do chest and tri's tommorrow am,roll on the new me:beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bring it on my out of closet mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hello


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

hello dom, nice to see you here:thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

i can't believe i've got so many visitors, i feel all emotional:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im even rating this thread a 5 star just for you


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

How's the not smoking going..? It can be maddening... :cursing:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

too much dom, i'm actually crying like a little girl now......


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> How's the not smoking going..? It can be maddening... :cursing:


 turns out its easy, at least so far:thumb: i really thought it would be harder as i've been smoking for 22 years! as dsahna said it'll free up money for "creatine and stuff" as well


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youre doing really well bob,should be proud!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers bro


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks mate all help much appreciated!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Right then, I'm off to the gym!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

this mornings workout was a fking shambles:cursing: wrists still sh1t so i just can't press at all:crying:

never mind i did what i could, basicaly pec dec flys and one arm machine presses. i ended up doing 12 sets full stack on the flys 10 reps a go and worked up to 75 kg on the machine press all pb's as i don't normally use the pec dec or do one arm machine presses:tongue:

oh well ii'll do some cardio in a bit and monday i'll go for a heavy leg session:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youre wrist is still improving though mate

At the rate its healing,when do you think youll be 100 percent?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

probably another 3 to 4 weeks unfortunately but fk it i'll just go as hard and heavy as i can in the meantime


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

3 weeks will fly mate,at least your hitting pbs on some exercises still:thumbup1:

When are you starting your next cycle?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

still not smoking:bounce:

had a good day so far, went to the docs and my bloods all good,then took the girls to the gym with me for a leg session,

leg extensions

15,12,10,10,8 20k,40k,60k,100k,100k

squats

12,10,10,8,6,4 60k,100k,140k,180k,190k,200k

calf raises

15,12,12,12 60k,full stack for the rest

leg curls

10,10,10,10 30k,40k,50k,50k

then i hobbled back to the car, good times:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

roll on wednesday for some more heavy back work!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Amazing workout mate,mate,its becoming a proper family affair this gym mallarkey eh:lol:its a good thing for them to get into bud!

Im honestly over the moon that your still off the flutes,welldone:clap:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy! The kids don't mind coming, they end up doing dips and bench and just generally messing about but I think it's good for them to see it, hopefully if it's something the grow up with they'll stay healthy when they grow up not too shabby workout either!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

200kg squat. nice


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers Dom, it's been hard work getting there but it's worth it if only my legs would grow.......


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

alot of people rave on about squats. most of the big guys dont even squat though. when i talked to someone he said he rates leg press much more than squats


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Could be worth a look, but I think a solid base built on squats has to be a good thing, just because of the use of all the stabalising muscles. It seems to have helped a lot with firming up my midsection which has to be a good thing


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just come back from a 3 mile run/walk session! I'll have a nice brekkie in a bit then down the gym for a serious back session!!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got back and had my lovely shake

started with deads today

10,10,10,8,6. 60,100,140,180,190 then my wrist went again

wide grip chins

10,8,8,6

straight arm pull down things

10,10,10,10. Up to 30kg

wide grip cable rows

10,10,10,10. 45,65,85,115

and then went home


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What:eek: 190,jesus you cant complain with that mate:thumb:the wrist must be nearly there if your lifting them poundages!

Nice workout mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Its pushing that's the problem doesn't feel like I've had a good chest workout for weeks! Bloody pec dec is sh1t but hey what can you do?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice deadlifting. i never have a good chest workout  damn shoulder


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had a lazy start today and just got up

I'm now preparing to see what this wrist of mine can manage. I'll be down the gym at 9.30 for another chest attempt! Fingers crossed I can actually press today!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Didn't do too badly today...

Pec dec

10,10,10,8. 60,full stack for the rest

cable fly's

10,10,10,10,8,6 each side. 20,40,50,60,60,70

machine press

10,10,10,8,6. 40,60,70,80,80

my wrists getting stronger so I'll try to hit the bench again at the end of next week


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Didn't do too badly today...
> 
> Pec dec
> 
> ...


thats good going Big fella, Good to see your back on form and all!

hows things been mate??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

ryoken said:


> thats good going Big fella, Good to see your back on form and all!
> 
> hows things been mate??


All good at the moment mate makes a nice change, how's things with you?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> All good at the moment mate makes a nice change, how's things with you?


good to hear mate!

im all good at the moment mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice one bob:thumb:looks like things are on the up mate

:wink:what about these flutes bigman


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Still no smoking although it's getting harder now. I'll stay strong!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your doing brilliant mate,you will have the odd bad day


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Still no smoking although it's getting harder now. I'll stay strong!


well done mate!

Im weak as pish when it comes to smoking and just cant give it in:cursing:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I only stopped because of the years of ear bashing from my lovely wife!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I only stopped because of the years of ear bashing from my lovely wife!


how longs it been mate??? i managed to go a month but i was trying for the army at the time then found out i had asthma and blah de blah later thought no point in me quiting as my lungs are mushed with asthma anyway but it did get easier after 3 weeks, i found the hardest part was if i was just sat watching tv but if i was constantly busy then i was fine plus the patches were a god send for me


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's been 1 week so far, but with all my blood being shot and every thing to be honest it's the only way to go! I do feel like somethings missing from my life though....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sometimes I can't believe how keen I am! I've just returned from a 10 mile bike ride and now I'm about to have my breakfast befor I head down the gym again


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck bud


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Strange workout today, I actually managed to press again so that's good, it was painful but bearable. But my press is right down

flat bench

20,12,10,8,6. 20,60,80,100,120

decline bench

10,10,10,10,8. 50,70,90,90,100

cable flys

10,10,10,10,8. 5 plates per side,7,8,9,10

and that's it

I was just pleased I could bench again!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

That looks fcuking good,bad wrist or not

120 = good lifting,simple:thumbup1:

Whats next bob?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It'll come back quick, don't worry! :thumb:

What's your gym like bob, I might be moving down your neck of the woods soon (Churchill) so at the mo it seems like your gym or Eddie's Gym are the two choices...?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> That looks fcuking good,bad wrist or not
> 
> 120 = good lifting,simple:thumbup1:
> 
> Whats next bob?


I've got legs Wednesday, back Friday and I'm going for tri's only on Saturday mate, taking your advice I've got to hammer them to bits! :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

defdaz said:


> It'll come back quick, don't worry! :thumb:
> 
> What's your gym like bob, I might be moving down your neck of the woods soon (Churchill) so at the mo it seems like your gym or Eddie's Gym are the two choices...?


The gym I train at is quite hardcore and there is a lot of good lads in there and as a bonus it's nice and cheap which gym is eddies mate?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I've got legs Wednesday, back Friday and I'm going for tri's only on Saturday mate, taking your advice I've got to hammer them to bits! :thumb:


 :thumbup1: whats your new tri only day look like mate?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure yet mate, but I'll include cgbp, French press and press downs. Any pointers mate?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Afew nasty sets to failure on each of those exercises should do just nicely


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers bud, it's my birthday Saturday so it'll be a good start to a new year


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My wrist wasn't too bad after the first couple of sets! I am pleased though it means I'll be able to workout properly again


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

How OLD!!!! :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The big 35 mate! Still not too old


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Not at all bigman:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

day of rest today


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm off to do legs in a minute, going to try and up the volume today!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Go for it bigmangood luck,any pbs?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Probably not, I'm going all out for volume today so I'll just see what happens!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You doing a dom today bob:laugh:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well if nothing else im cheered up to know bobs older then me (just) few.....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok cought up quick 8 page speed read.

good stuff, you look good mate. that back piece of ink mate awesome.

subscribed and 5 stared just cos i love ya ass.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

todays effort

started off with a few sets on the leg extension

12,12,10,10 40,60,70,80

squats (atg)

12,12,10,10,10 60,100,100,140,140

leg press

12,12,12,8,6,4 60,100,200,250,290,310(pb)

sldl

10,10,10,8 40,60,70,80

calf raises

12,12,12,12,12 80,120(full stack),120,140,150(pb)

all in all not too bad, and a couple of pb's as well:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

squat and deads in 1 session fuk that your braver then i am mate....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats a workout even dom would be jelous of bob:thumbup1:welldone mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

well a mans gotta try


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm paying the price today, my legs are destroyed! And I've got to take the kids crabbing today......

I've been Reading a thread by tom and I'm considering having a go at his style of workout, each bodypart once a fortnight. Could be worth a go.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I'm paying the price today, my legs are destroyed! And I've got to take the kids crabbing today......
> 
> I've been Reading a thread by tom and I'm considering having a go at his style of workout, each bodypart once a fortnight. Could be worth a go.....


It would work a treat mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree, but you've got to completely fry each body part every time, a bit like hit!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

how about 1 on 1 off


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't think the mrs would put up with one on one off I get away with mon, wed, fri and sat but she's okay with that because it's set in stone!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought Id post an article seeing as Ive had a few emails about this.

Firstly lets be clear when Im talking about my own experiences Im talking about a competitive athlete and all the ancillaries that would be used such as Gear, GH, T3 and the like.

Now while I do use performance enhancers the premise of what I will go into is the same for all, its how you adapt yourself to the plan that will dictate your results.

Basic Overview

The way to structure this type of plan means you need to take into account a few theories. Im not saying these are beyond questioning but its the plan I follow.

The way I structure my week is as follows

MOnday - Training day

Tuesday - Rest Day

Wed - Training Day

Thursday - Rest day/Kickboxing

Friday - Training

Saturday - Rest/cardio

Sunday - Rest

I follow a split over 2 weeks and I split my training as such.

Chest

Back/Traps

Delts

Quads/calfs

Hams/calfs

Arms

So 6 days training only 3 days per week.

This gives a typical training split as such over 2 weeks

Mon - Quads

Wed - Back

Fri - Delts

Mon - Hams

Wed - Chest

Fri - Arms

Then on the 3rd week you restart with a different bodypart. So the next 2 weeks could look like this

Mon - Back

Wed - Quads

Fri - Delts

Mon - Hams

Wed - Chest

Fri - Arms

but any combination is possible

The reason for this set up is

- More rest and growth

- More variation in training protocol and so more variation in stimulus

- No over training

Now I know what you are thinking, how can I possibly grow only training 3 days a week and only training each bodypart every 2 weeks?

Well on traditional training yes but now think about hitting each bodypart HARD every 2 weeks. for example how about this for a chest workout

Pec Dec - 5 sets, 20 reps

DB Press - 4 sets 20 reps x 3 10 reps x 1

Cable Crossovers superset - 20 reps high 20 reps low

Bench Flyes - 20 reps 3 sets

Press Flyes (5 press, 5 flyes, 5 press, 5 flyes) 3 sets

Bech press machine 30 reps x 5 50%Max.

Thats what I did last week. I got the 70 kg DBs up for 7 on the last set of pressing, I did 40kg on cables. So as you can see I dont do 'light wieghts' when I train. I just do MORE reps.

Now you can imagine this type of training can burn a hell of a lot of calories and also stimulate muscle growth. BUT if you were to do this for each bodypart and train a whole body in a week you'd lose muscle from over training.

Therefore you can see the reason for splitting down the training over 2 weeks?

Make sense?

Right now apply that to all your workouts.

Diet

Now think of this. When does your body repair and restore your muscles.

- in the gym?

- before training on training days?

- After training?

- On days when you dont exert yourself physically?

When would you build a house? When you are busy doing other things or when you had a bit of free time?

Now apply this rule of thought to diet. Therefore you would need the most calories on days that you rest in order to provide adequate repair nutrients.

Now when you think about

losing weight - less calories

Gaining muscle - more calories

So logically wouldnt you want to restrict calories on days you were making the most energy be burnt - Training days

and fill up on days you rest - Rest days

Anyone around the game for long enough will tel you that its the food you eat on the days before training that fuel your training.

So logically say you had a high calories day on a rest day and trained the day after you would have all the glycogen you needed but would be running a deficit which would facilitate fat burning?

Therefore my diet is structured as such off season

Monday - Training - Low calorie day

Tuesday - Rest and Recovery - High Calorie day

Wed - Training - Low calorie

Thursday - Rest/kickboxing - High calorie

Fri - Training low calorie

Sat - Rest/Cheat day

Sun - Rest/ medium calorie day

SO you can see there are 3 low calorie days and 3 high calorie days and 1 medium day.

SO around 40% of your week is in deficit while 60% is concentrated towards muscle recovery.

SO how would a typical low day look

8am - 70g Oats, 20g Peanut Butter, 50g Protein shake

11am - 200g chicken, 70g Rice or a baked potato 10ml Olive oil

2pm - Same as 11am

4pm - Extreme Mass (40g oats, 40g protein)

5.30pm - Train

7pm - WHey and carb shake

10pm - 8 egg whites 3 yolks, wholemeal toast

High Day will be same as above but I increase the carb weight at each meal by 30g.

I also have as many fruit as I like on any day as fruit has important antioxidant and vitamin properties.

So none of this is really hard to do, of course you can subtitute different meats or carbs if you like.

Thats all I can write for tonite but I will update with supplement and vitamin rotations tomorrow


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's by tinytom and the training looks to be worth a go


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im thinking you can definitely grow training 3 days a week and doing each bodypart every 2 weeks!

I think youll grow well bigman!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes its true, may even do that myself when cruising..


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers guys, I'll start today when I go down the gym in a minute


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

morning bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dead mate, you feeling any better?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nope ;like crap and off to bed :0


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope you feel better when you get up mate, knock one off the wrist, that normally helps


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Had my back session and it looked like this

wide grip chins

10,10,8

seated rows

10,10,10,10,10. 50,60,95,115,115

wide grip pull downs

10,10,10,8,6. 50,60,70,100,100

close grip pull downs

10,10,8,6. 50,60,70,80

pullovers

10,10,10,8. 40,50,60,60

bent over 1 arm rows

10,10,8,6. 40,50,60,60

and then I was shaking like a leaf and felt like I was having a hypo so I fked off home


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Shaking like a leafkeeping it intense bigman:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm trying mate and as a bonus I'm going out tonight for a bit of a Stella carb up! I've been thinking that I may have to sort my diet a bit for my nxt blast!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No fighting this time mate:wink:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Me?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Punch with your good arm mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll do that mate!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Do either of you get extra agro on gear? I feel all happy and great on it. And generaly in a far better mood then normal.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I feel better when on the juice deadite


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mr Bob Sir!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mat


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday me wonderfully inked buddy x


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

bobby are you ****ed yet?????


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers guys, I'm off for a celebration tandoori mixed grill


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe a few stellas as well! Well not maybe


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha enjoy mate.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thought I ought to put up yesterdays effort....

Db bench

10,10,10,10,8. 15,30,35,40,45(each side)

decline bb

10,10,10,10. 60,80,100,100

cable fly's

10,10,10,10,10. 5,7,8,8,9(plates per side)

dips

10,10,10,9. All body weight

must have worked well because the doms is coming on well already

I'll be back in the gym again tonight for a cheeky back session! :beer:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

morning good buddy, nice workout mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

good workout bob


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

ez there big man! long time no speak! have not been very active on here for awhile, but seen this and thought I'd pop in and say elo! good on you for starting a journal and all the best with it 

I will pop in from time to time and see how you are getting on, looking good mate keep up the good work


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello buddy thanks for popping in! How's things mate?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how you doing bob. i see i missed your birthday :< well happy birthday for the other day.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> Hello buddy thanks for popping in! How's things mate?


Yea not bad thanks, had a bit of time off training but getting back into it next week, can't wait :thumb:

Happy birthday for the other day mate! did you have a nice mixed grill?  and a few stella's :beer:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I certainly did mate, but not too many as I was a little bit rough from drinking the day before glad to hear you're getting back into your training mate, what you aiming for?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just remembered I haven't posted yesterdays effort....

Deads

10,10,10,10 60,100,140,160

bent over bb rows

10,10,10,10,8. 60,80,100,110,120

wide grip pullups

3 sets of 10

wide grip pulldowns

10,10,10,10,9. 40,60,80,100,100

not my best work but I'm sore today so it can't have been too bad


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> I certainly did mate, but not too many as I was a little bit rough from drinking the day before glad to hear you're getting back into your training mate, what you aiming for?


Cool 

Just aiming to put some mass on, I am 169 lbs right now, would like to see 180 by xmas, hoping for more!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds achievable mate ideal time to put on mass over Christmas, just think of all that turkey!


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> Sounds achievable mate ideal time to put on mass over Christmas, just think of all that turkey!


 :thumb:

Yea and all the pudding :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

out of interest bob why do you chose wide grip for your pullups and pulldowns when narrow is supposed to be far better for lats?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Personally I feel my back lacks width so I'm trying my best to get some, depth doesn't seem to be such an issue


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

personally it think most people would be so knocked by your ace tat they wouldn't notice either


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You've seen through my plan...damn


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterdays leg session

leg ext

10,10,10,10,10. 30,50,70,80,80

leg press

10,10,10,10,10. 70,120,170,270,300

squat(atg)

10,10,10,10,21,21,6. 60,100,140,160,100,100,140

calf raises(standing)

12,12,12,12,12,12,12. 80,160,170,180,190,200,200

not bad, and my legs were like jelly


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Awesome work getting that cocky partner of yours begging for mercy mate:devil2:top workout too:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Never done sets of 21 before, fk me it fry's your legs like nothing else!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

jesus im nearly crying just looking at that


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

bob, what is the reason for doing lat pulldowns and pullups, both wide?

I would suggest doing pulldowns using narrower grip, so you can blast some sets out and burn it out. Leaving the more strenuous pullup for wider grip and wider lats.

Just some thoughts, tell me if im chatting s***


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds reasonable mate, that's 2 of you now I'll have a bit of a change about and see how it goes


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> Sounds reasonable mate, that's 2 of you now I'll have a bit of a change about and see how it goes


lol cool, suppose no harm in trying it out


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you still having a bash bob?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey bob you ok mate....

Chest in morn no pb's this week that's for sure


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning guys  I'm still here, just been a bit lazy with the journal! I did hit a pb on Friday with squats though, managed 205 for 1! I've got my favourite today, chest and tri's, I'll post up the session later.....


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> Morning guys  I'm still here, just been a bit lazy with the journal! I did hit a pb on Friday with squats though, managed 205 for 1! I've got my favourite today, chest and tri's, I'll post up the session later.....


Good man


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone on the pb mate!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's todays bash

db flat bench

12,10,10,10,7,6. 12.5,27.5,35,40,45,45(each hand)

db incline

10,10,10,8,6. 20,25,30,35,40

cable fly's

10,10,10,8,6. 5,7,8,9,9(plates per side)

dips

3x10

French press

10,10,8,6,4. 20,30,40,50,55

then finished up with a few press downs! All in all felt good with a great pump


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work bob mate:thumb:did heather see my 2nd post mate:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

She certainly did mate and she nearly wet herself:lol: she's promised to give me a serious run for my money! I may be in trouble as she's found weights twice a week and doing some serious running as well, oh and as I write this she's banging out 10+ miles on the stationary bike


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You arent going to sit ever again mate HA HA HA HA HA RIPPED RIGHT UP MATE:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice lifting bob mate.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am ashamed to say I've just done 30 mins of cardio


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> I am ashamed to say I've just done 30 mins of cardio


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

This journal has turned gay bob,strapons,whips and cardio :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think your right, I must have become gay and not even realised!!! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

We all have mate:devil2:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

good morning bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dead mate! How's things?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im all good mate, gonna have an early morning i recon


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Im off for a nice back and bi session this afternoon, looking forward to it


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck bob,get them cream cakes into you too buddy:thumb:

COS HEATHERS GETTING THAT DONG LUBED UP REAAAAL GOOOOD MATE:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I know mate I'm sh1tting myself already:lol: I just can't afford to lose my backdoor cherry! I'll have to knuckle down to the cardio


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

YOULL BE SHÌTTING YOURSELF ALL THE TIME IF YOU DONT:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am disappointed with todays effort

deads

10,10,10,6. 60,100,140,160

wg chins

10,8,7

bent over rows

10,10,10,10,10. 60,70,70,80,80

straight arm pulldown things

10,10,10,10. Some gay weight

preacher curls

10,10,10,10,8. 40,60,70,70,70

cable curl to head things

4 sets light weight


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Why arent you happy bob? Have you changed your diet to get those abs mate?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I've cut the carbs a bit and I'm cruising now so I reckon that's the reason, but I just wasn't impressed with the lifts


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Try to get a little more food in on the pre-wo meal and see how that worksand your deadlifts are better than my 1rm bob:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers for the advice and kind words D, just a bit short of the 200k I was doing a couple of weeks ago. Never mind it'll all come right in the end I'm sure


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)




----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Things are getting bad! I've just been for a lunch time run, 1 mile in 7 minutes and i'm absolutely fked:lol: never mind, legs tommorrow


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

atleast you can run!

i tried to start running last year, after about 100m my feet are in agony and my knees start hurting.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I feel for you Dom, at least my only problem is that I've been a lazy fat bast4rd too long

I've set my self the task of trying to be at least reasonably fit by the end of the year!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you will p*ss all over that bob you rock!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be training legs this afternoon, I just hope that run yesterday isn't going to mess up my session!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck bob:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

my legs were pi55 poor so i changed my mind and went for shoulders! i won't list the workout as it was poo, but then iv'e only just started training them.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youve just started shoulders bob:eek:

They will make a MASSIVE difference to your physique mate,what do you do for them?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

my knee's started popping out when im walking again, no way ill ever be running again thats for sure. I hate the feeling of bone bits grinding.

just started doing shoulders? wtf??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've just never really bothered as they've always looked ok. I did them last week for the first time since feb/march time and decided the ought to be in my routine! As I'm just starting out I did oh dumbell presses, smith presses, laterals and used the reverse pec dec thingy, bloody hell those laterals burn:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Keep it up mate:wink:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh keep it in mate shoulders will round you off nicely


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I feel I've let myself and everyone who knows me down

only joking, but I do feel like a bit of a tw4t for not doing them!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

bah mate i didnt work arms or legs for 2 years


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Come on mate,your doing them now watch the difference it makes


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I did have a reason for not doing them, I mashed my shoulder and had multiple ops over the course of 5 years! After that to be honest I was a little worried about it. Turns out it's all good so happy days

I trained arms today and got a nice pump so all was well!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone bob:thumb:how are the abs mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

They're miles off mate:lol: I just wanted to drop a bit before my next blast! I'll start a proper cut in feb, and I'll use eph, t3, clen, tren and every thing else I can get to help me along my way yes you got it, I'll cheat like fk:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha glad to hear your taking the natty route bob:lol: ha ha ha,cant wait to see what happens with that mix


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nothing exciting training wise today, although I took one of our dogs for a half hour jog/run this morning! The rest of the day will be family time and plastering up the hole where I removed the fireplace in our front room


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cardio mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> They're miles off mate:lol: I just wanted to drop a bit before my next blast! I'll start a proper cut in feb, and I'll use eph, t3, clen, tren and every thing else I can get to help me along my way yes you got it, I'll cheat like fk:lol:


haha man after my own heart.

its not cheating only lipo comes in that category 

*to be honest if i had the money id do that too


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chest and tri's this afternoon, and I'm going for it big time! Maximum intensity all the way


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Get in there and destroy the fcuking whole gym mate:thumb: ha ha good luck ,be aggressive


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i wonder how the bob meister did?

new pbs no doubt 

/me waiting with baited breath..


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I did it!!!!! 3 reps with the 50's on db bench


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

you fukin rock star 

huge reps to you big fella now thats an achievement.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate:bounce:awesome!!!them tris will be bursting out your clothes real soon:wink:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I fking hope so mate:lol: my butthole nearly turned inside out with the effort! Cheers for the praise guys, you know I love you


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

and us you bb


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Back and bi's today, roll on the deads


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ohh yeh, got to love deads


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)




----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bit of a random workout today

chins

3 sets of 8

bent over rows

10,10,10,8,5. 20,60,80,100,110 then my back went

close grip pull downs

10,10,10,10,8. 40,60,80,90,100

machine pull overs

10,10,10,10,10. 40,50,60,70,80

bb curls

10,10,10,10,10. 30,40,50,50,40

preacher curls

10,10,10,8. 30,40,45,50

all in not too bad but deads were out as I tweaked my back, it's not too bad but I didn't want to risk it!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good workout bob,i hope your back is okay mate,any idea what happened?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The old backs not too bad, I just didn't bother wearing a belt ont heavier rows! All my own fault and I'll learn a lesson from it


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i wear a belt when i go over 60kg on bb rows lol just feels better to me. but i go up to 140kg


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You're a strong lad Dom, one day I'll catch up


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

My belt dosent go around my waist:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> My belt dosent go around my waist:lol:


i have the same problem, if i get an extra large its too big if i get a large its too small. ffs

why dont they make belts to fit the average 38 inch waist.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb :fcuk knows mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe we should slim down to fit dan....

Nah fook it..


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

X2 Fcuk it mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Morning bob mate, hope you have a good day.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers d4, same to you

it's my younger daughters 7th birthday today, so no work and as a bonus, pizza hut for tea:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice, my eldest is 7. and any excuse for a pizza is a good one


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Too bloody right mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

and a beer no doubt..


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No doubt


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Enjoy mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

How did it all go bobmeister?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been a bit lazy with the old journal, time to make a bit more of an effort

yesterday was chest, not a bad session the highlight was 45k dumbell bench, 3 sets,10,8,6 happy with that! I wanted to get 3 good working sets and did, also last Friday I managed 210kg squats for 4 reps which was a pb so happy times:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

oddly i was just saying last night that i hadn't seen you update it for a while and i was hoping you were all ok.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm all good mate, trainings been consistent and good, i've just been lazy with the old journal it's all this bloody decorating I've been doing:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hahaha yeh it does eat up on the time


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The one thing I do need to do is properly sort my diet out, I have an unhealthy obsession with flapjacks:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha curse those flapjacks


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not a bad session last night, I did back and bi's....

Close grip pull downs

10,10,10,10,8 50,70,90,100,100

seated close grip rows

12,10,10,10,10. 40,60,80,110,110

wide grip chins

10,8,6

straight arm press down things

3 sets light

bb curls

10,10,10 20,40,50

preacher curls

10,10,10,10,8. Heavy as poss(no markings on the plates)

4 sets of cable curls to finish

I had a serious pump after thebi's and even a bit of veinadge


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work bob:thumb:

Getting more vascular like mate?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Slowly mate I'm actually really looking forward to my cut at the end of feb! Be nice to see how I've done under all my blubber:lol:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Morning Bob, thought i'd pop in and have a look at your journal. Your a big fella, and making some big lifts. Good progress buddy :thumb: .

I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate! Thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've already started psyching my self up for a heavy leg session tonight my legs have only just recovered from last weeks effort!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> I've already started psyching my self up for a heavy leg session tonight my legs have only just recovered from last weeks effort!


Know how you feel mate, legs for me today too and i'm still walking like John Wayne :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best of luck for your session bob:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers guys! I reckon I could squeeze out an extra couple of reps on the210, if I cut the warm up down I may even hit 220 for a couple


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I had s great squating session! In the end I managed 230kg for 3 to parralel I did chest yesterday and the highlight was db bench 2 sets of 50kg for 6, all in all I'm a happy man!

After speaking to a couple of guys at the herc, I'm thinking of doing a bb comp next year, I'll carry on bulking till the end of feb then do a major cut. I'll see how I look and if I'm not too disappointed I'll go for it


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

bout time we had some new pics mate isnt it ??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll sort some out by the weekend mate:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Morning! Just caught up with you. Nice to meet you on Sunday


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dmcc it was great chatting to you and mat, you're both sound guys! And you're a big fker in the flesh:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So are you mate! You're a bit of a tank, really. And as I've said elsewhere, a complete gent and great to chat to.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, same goes for you! You just need tighter tops:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I was actually going to wear a tight t-shirt but decided on that other one instead. Don't know why.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

He has them. And I feel the same way about you mate - a truly nice guy and someone I'm really glad to have spent time with.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm blushing:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

bless you bobby....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Well I had s great squating session! In the end I managed 230kg for 3 to parralel I did chest yesterday and the highlight was db bench 2 sets of 50kg for 6, all in all I'm a happy man!
> 
> After speaking to a couple of guys at the herc, I'm thinking of doing a bb comp next year, I'll carry on bulking till the end of feb then do a major cut. I'll see how I look and if I'm not too disappointed I'll go for it


Some BIG weight there bob,230 parallel is awesome mate:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers dan! I'm now aiming for a 250 single by Christmas


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Strong!!!!!! Thats 551 lbs:eek:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds better in pounds doesn't it:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

39 stone


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

3 of me!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fk me it's started to sound heavy:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

3 masks ha ha great avvy cheese


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

morning bob mate.. yeh mega strong and mega impressive.

all good stuff mate...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going for a high volume back and bi session later, should be good although no pb's on the old deadlifts!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

its not all about pb's mate sometime just good old fashioned hard works is all it takes.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm looking at a comp at the end of April at the moment, but I've got to get the go ahead from the doctor regarding the diet change, bloody warfarin if all goes well though I'll start losing a little now, ready for the main assault in January.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hope you get the go-ahead bob


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

wow good luck mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My only concern is that after loseing all my fat I'll be too small! I'll really have to make the next couple of months count training wise


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got the go ahead from the doc  starting at the weekend I'm going to slowly get my diet in place, and on top of that for the past couple of days I've even got 30 mins of cardio in!!! Roll on April.....


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't forget before and after photo's mate, especially when you start you cut up. Be really interested to see them.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No worries mate, I'll get some before shots up by the weekend!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck. should be good  what fed you want to compete in etc?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

The comp in April is a nabba one mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hello bobthats fcuking great news mate,dont worry too much about being too small because thats something everybody thinks!

Just destroy the gym,and give it your best shot,youll get in the best shape of your life mate!

Ive got plenty time to get something organised to come and support you bob:thumb:

Get stuck in!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a bad day at work yesterday and didn't finish till 9pm so no gym, I still managed 30 mins on the bike though....

Back and bi's today so I'll see how that goes!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a cracking session yesterday, back felt pumped to fk and I finished up doing drop sets on concentration curls! My arms are totally useless today:lol:

roll on tommorow mornings chest session


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Where is the April comp mate?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Exeter at the corn exchange mate.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work hugebob:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bob have you seen the thread about the Open First Timers comp in Bedford? Not sanctioned by any fed, the only rule is that you must never have been on stage before. It's at the end of July - might be a back-up plan if you need one.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good call darren, it doesn't do any harm to have a back up


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got back from a chest session, and I hit a new pb on decline bench, 140 for 3!

Well happy with that, the rest of the session was good as well so that's a great start to the weekend:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your bench is getting impressive bob,are you liking the low rep work mate

Is this your first bash at 140?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's not that I'm doing low rep work on purpose, I just can't do any more:lol:

and yes it was my first go at 140 it's always my arms that fail...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nowt wrong with 3,i got 3 on my first working set last bench day:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree mate, my chests killing now so it can't be all bad:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

some recent pics!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

and another one


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

all i need now is another 5 stone of muscle and 4 stone less lard:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice legs. Rawr.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, just wish the rest of me would catch up!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Back and legs are your strengths imo bob

Your making good strength gains in your push workouts, so more size in those areas will follow!!

I remember you said recently that you didnt train delts,have you added them in bigman?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I took your advice mate and added them in now I've moved to a four day split now!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going for a big shoulders and arms day today, I'll force the buggers to grow!!!!

Just out of interest can anyone guess my bf%?

New pics on page 22


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff bob:thumb:good luck!

I dont know alot about bf bob but if i had to guess id say 20% mate!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers dan, that's about what I think it is...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

agree with dan id say 20 - 25%

looking good big man.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, the diet started yesterday, so I'll use those pics as a baseline


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

really? 20? i must be higher than has been measured before, calipers can be dodgy though


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had another good session yesterday, managed to work up to 6 reps at 40kg db shoulder press and the proceded to kill my arms the highlight of the arms was bench dipping with 80kg on my lap for 10 reps!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i had my bf done with callipers came out at about 13% but con assured me i was at least 22% so i tend to look and add some 

impressive bench dipping my friend


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate

I did my bf with calipers and it came out at 16%, it's obviously not that accurate:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work bob,you wont get through the door soon ffs:thumb:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

good work Bob your looking great mate, BF% i would have put you down 16%-18% but then im not that good at BF% calculations im just going off what i looked like when i was measured at that with calipers:thumbup1:

plus ime cameras do add a bit


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think it would be great if there was an accurate way to measure fat, but I can't find one:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterday was cardiotastic! Did 35 mins on the bike and took the dogs for a 45 minute fast walk, I can't believe I've become this gay:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Morning mate,everyone has a little pink in their blood bob:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm obviously embaceing my femenine side


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your about as feminine as me mate:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You haven't seen me on a Tuesday when I go out as monica:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know what to think... people say calipers are the best way to measure BF% and that Bioelectrical Impedence machines are no good.

I got mine tested on a machine and it came out at 11.8% (i think) which i think was a bit high but the more water you have in your body can increase the BF% reading.

I have never been caliper tested so cannot compare the methods really.

Once my cycle finishes i'm getting re-tested as before to compare my results before and after. I have the result written down with lean muscle mass, water, bodyfat.... etc.

I'll write up the result in a few weeks.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Let me know how you get on mate! I was actually thinking of having mine done properly at the docs, as it would be good to have an acurate reading


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

How do the docs do it?

I'd imagine they just use a Bioelectrical machine as above which you can probably get done at the gym. I doubt they would take the time to caliper you and i'm certain they wouldn't use the hydrostatic method as they haven't got the facilities.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

At my docs you can pay privately for a multiple skinfold caliper test, so I'm thinking it may be worth while.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

at the end of the day does it matter, if you look slimmer or fatter in a mirror is all that counts bf means fuk all, bit like weight.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Never a truer word spoken dead mate! But I'd be interested to find out....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My gayness is continuing, I walked the dogs up and down steep hills for an hour before hitting the gym for a leg session...... I won't be doing that again!

A combination of next to no carbs, an hours hill walking and a mad headache didn't lead to any ground breaking lifts in the gym biggest lift was squating 160 for 8!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Brutal after all that hill walking bud:eek:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was fking ruined mate:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I got a couple of panteras other albums mate,vulgar is still my fave though


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got to agree mate, vulgar display is imo their finest work if you go on isohunt you can download all their stuff for free!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I did mate:devil2:ha ha


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

you still going for the show in july bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Too right mate, that's my main goal

at the moment I'm just trying to shift a little lard so I can see what I've got to work with!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a great chest session on saturday, I actually did bb bench for the first time in months! Got 135 for 5 so I was well happy with that

diet seems to be working ok, I'm down 5lbs this week although I realise a good portion of that was water.... I'll keep up the hard work, I'm not sure if I'll be ready for the April show, if not there's a first timer one in July I'll just do my best


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a look for the first times Herts and Beds thread but couldn't find it.

You tempted with this one mate?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

135 for 5 mate:thumb:cruise time though eh bob:crying:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

If I can't sort myself out by April, then yeah it'll be the hearts and beds show cheese mate!

Dan, you're not wrong mate, cruise time sucks


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

How often do you guys think I should take progress pics?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Between now and April one set each month would be good.

Or some now, some february and some in April just before the contest.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I put some up last week, maybe once a month is a good call, that should be enough time to see some changes


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Make sure you do the same poses each time mate it will make progress easier to see :thumbup1:

I'd imagine your after about 2lbs loss each week? This is nice and steady and should see fat loss but it won't be detrimental to muscle mass.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes id say monthly. id just take 5mins to do measurements too, like standard ones arms, chest, waist (belly button), thighs etc so you know where your at etc. wish i hadnt lost my tape measure i need to get a new one now


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats the aim mate, as I said I reckon the first week was a lot of water. I'll just keep my diet clean and keep up the dreaded cardio:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good call with the tape Dom, I'll do that as well


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd put up today's effort, I did a back session and instead of big singles on deads I worked up to 170kg 3x3  followed by bo rows 100kg 3x8, cg pull downs 5 sets working up to the full stack and that was it........ Not bad all in:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nope pretty good by my book mate, im aiming for 3x3 on 170 this week on deads... fingers crossed.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck with it mate:thumb: I'm sure you'll do it easily!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok guys, I'm after a bit of no bull opinion.....

In all honesty with a bloody good cut, would I have enough mass to step on stage on April 25th?

Last weeks pics page 22


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ill try not to sugar coat this because i have lots of respect for you bob but it all depends what you want out of the competition mate!

If you want a great learning experience with a bonus rebound to take advantage of without worring about how you place, then go for it!

If you want a good chance to place then you will need to add more mass to your chest,shoulders and triceps,whether thats possible while dieting until april... im not sure!

Legs and back are your strengths

I havent had the benefit of seeing you in person like some of the lads so their comments should be taken more to heart though bigman!

Hope this helps,ive been 100% honest bob!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers dan I appreciate your honesty! I am not going to do this with the intention to win, more as an experience and to prove to myself I can do it!

I agree the rebound would be excellant Maybe though with the right conditioning......


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I know you can do it,you will learn loads about your body too mate

Id love to do a show but i doubt ill get to a good standard with my power training,and i wont sacrifice my powerlifting goals


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

In all honesty, no. Not a criticism, it's more because you're so damn tall! :lol: Take the extra few months and wait for the July show in Bedford.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers darren mate, you could well be right!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm looking forward to a lovely shoulder and arm session later, hopefully another couple of pb's


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The more pbs,the more growth

Plenty will argue against that ideal,but its worked well for me mate!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No one could argue with your results dan, I've said it before I know, but you are a unit mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

agree with above mate, also agree that dans a unit.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dead


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Ok guys, I'm after a bit of no bull opinion.....
> 
> In all honesty with a bloody good cut, would I have enough mass to step on stage on April 25th?
> 
> Last weeks pics page 22


Morning bob...

Well this seems a little strange as we haven't really spoken a great deal! But we do both have one thing in common. The desire to compete!

From my experience ONLY...

Anyone can compete! Any tom dick or harry, any walk of life! Any age shape or size! That's the truth!

Anyone can enter a marathon right!!

The question as fan mentioned us what do YOU want to achieve???

Being off stage, prepping yourself whilst adding your tan, feeling pumped and proud! Or worrying and your hea popping thinking, Jesus... Am I big enough to compete with these guys???

A competion is all about pushing yourself! IMO anyway!

I went to a comp just a few weeks ago and fvck me, that's what's scares me! I know I am not ready YET to go up there full of confidence. Motto win but to be comfortable knowing what I would look likearound others who have probably trained two yrs solid to enter a comp and probably been alot stricter with diet and training! More than likely have already had experince of comps before!!

I'll be honest there was a lad there and me, not trying to be critical saw him and wondered why did he even bother to enter!! I'm not trying to sound negative there, but surely you would want the crowd to look at you and think yeah, he's tried!!! ( I'm not saying that you ate not mate or haven't)

I want to be ripped as fvck, vasculine as fvck and even for the sake of one conp in my life look like I have trained my little Cotten socks off so I can put a picture up over the fire and vistors to be gob smacked!!!

That's just me!

If I were you I would wait till the later part of the year, so your every pound heavier with lean muscle and got as much definition as is possible in the time remaining buddy!!!

Hope that's made sense as I'm lying in bed on my phone lol....

Do you get what I mean mate???Well hope so...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I get you pete mate I reckon you're right to be honest, I'm looking at a lean bulk till Christmas then I'll make my final decision!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

but dont give up mate!

well have to see if we can eet up in person and see if we can have a chat!!

BOB..YOU CAN DO IT MATE...

just lets you and me both give ourselves the best shot!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

your not going to loose anything by competing. if just for the whole experience might aswell, id do it just for a laugh.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers Dom, at the moment I'd just like to say I've done it tbh! Long term. My goal is to be properly competetive by the time I'm 40, that gives me 5 years to sort my sh1t out :lol:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

How you doing this AM mate???

Your in a unique trade mate! But why on earth in your field do they give you 0430 starts??? I'm baffled lol...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got the keys mate:lol:

I start early so I can go to the gym before I pick the kids up from school because the mrs is at work! Plus I love finishing lunch time


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Fair play mate!! I'd probably do exactly the same!! I bet your job is actually interesting really!!

Had a look on google earlier, I was looking for a middle point between you and me.. See if we can meet maybe! Think cheltnham is about an hour from me, how far away is it from you mate??

I'm doing shoulders today! Have to say it's one of my favourite parts to train!!

You??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheltenham sounds good mate, it's about an hour from me so it's doable

no training for me today, I did shoulders and tri's yesterday so just cardio today! My jobs actually quite interesting and a bit like playschool as I get to make things everyday:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Morning bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dan


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hey boys, well bob mate we will all be there cheering you on when you do hit the stage pal


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers dead, I'll need all the support I can get! : thumb:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning Bob hows things mate???

i will be there cheering you on too when you compete:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm all good cheers ry! Cheers for your saying you'll come and support me, I'll have a good group of guys there from the sounds of it:thumb:

how's things with you mate? All good I hope....


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I'm all good cheers ry! Cheers for your saying you'll come and support me, I'll have a good group of guys there from the sounds of it:thumb:
> 
> how's things with you mate? All good I hope....


It would be awsome i rekon mate --you on stage and all us lot meeting up, good setting for a night out after to i rekon:thumbup1:

things are good with me at the mo, training and diet is all back upto scratch, and things are home are the best they have been in years so alls great really thanks Bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's good to hear ry, that's my other mission at the moment,sorting things out with the mrs! After 10 years of marriage you don't always appreciate what you've got. Time for a change I think and make her feel appreciated

all I need to do now is put together a good clean bulk and I'll be laughing!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> That's good to hear ry, that's my other mission at the moment,sorting things out with the mrs! After 10 years of marriage you don't always appreciate what you've got. Time for a change I think and make her feel appreciated
> 
> all I need to do now is put together a good clean bulk and I'll be laughing!


thats my biggest problem and the missis too tbh, we have been together since we were 17 and 15, now 11 years on and we take each other for granted so thats what we have been working on for a few weeks -- trying to make each other feel special,wanted,loved i think:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

If it's working for you bro, then there's hope for me too:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Morning bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dan mate! Sorry buddy, I'm not with it today, I've been in work since 2am after only 1.5 hours sleep I'm fking knackered and I can't sleep till heather finishes work at 6! Don't think I'll make the gym today....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

glad to know im not the only one that suffers with sh1t like this.

thoughts are with you big man.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers dead mate, at least someone understands:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I understand bob,i only had 7.5 hrs:crying:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Show off:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

That was after some serious love making too


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Now you really are showing off:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Seeing as we're on the subject... I christened my new bed last night :thumbup1: I wanted to sleep but the mrs insisted... good darts.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Best I managed last night was one off the wrist! I'm starting to go off you guys:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Make sure you swap hands half way through... you need symetry on stage mate :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Top tip! Cheers cheese, I'll take that on board


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

afternoon all!!just a quick hello peeps..off to work shortly!!

i never made it to the gym either Rob.....also knackered!

saturday now for me!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too pete mate, never mind I'll go for it big time in the morning!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

makes me smile when i say this,,

ill catch up with you when i get to work mate!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

pete and me, im back in tonight pal


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning guys 

just got back from an epic chest session, 55kg db press for 3!!!!!

On the down side my weights dropping too quickly, I've done another 5lb this week. I think I need to eat more......


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> just got back from an epic chest session, 55kg db press for 3!!!!!
> 
> On the down side my weights dropping too quickly, I've done another 5lb this week. I think I need to eat more......


morning Bob, 55kg db press is good pressing:thumbup1:

damn i wish i could drop 5lbs in a weeks (body fat though), my weight fluctuates so much tbh i just use the mirror now -- the one at the gym as that ones nicer to me then my bathroom one:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone bob:thumb:thats the boyyo mate

Are you still cutting?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright chaps, not cutting as such, just trying to achieve the holy Grail! In an ideal world I want to drop fat and add lean tissue, time will tell but I'm looking a little trimmer now at least my strenth hasn't dropped, I've gone from over 19.5 stone to just a shade over 17 now, can't be bad really!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Alright chaps, not cutting as such, just trying to achieve the holy Grail! In an ideal world I want to drop fat and add lean tissue, time will tell but I'm looking a little trimmer now at least my strenth hasn't dropped, I've gone from over 19.5 stone to just a shade over 17 now, can't be bad really!


thats some good going Bob and tbh i gauge my muscle on strength when i cut so if my strength hasnt gone down then i usaully take it i havent stripped any muscle, its when you start losing strength is when i would be a little worried but you say yours is still good so most if not all should be unwanted fat you have lost imo:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's what I want to hear ryo mate

if anything my strenth keeps improving, and when you think I'm on a cruise I just can't complain!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> That's what I want to hear ryo mate
> 
> if anything my strenth keeps improving, and when you think I'm on a cruise I just can't complain!


thats the same as i had tbh mate, i was cruising and reduced cals a bit before i started this blast and i had some decent strength gains even when losing fat wich shocked me a bit as tbh i just expected everything to stall for the duration of the cruise -- sort of not gain/strength or size but not lose it either, instead i had some small gains but strength just progressively improved each workout not loads but steady


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

damn everythign stalled for me on cruise i got fat and weak. You lucky b4stards.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Very very quick post people! Morning to one and all!!

Bon thatsaome great weight loss buddy!! Very good work!

Dead, that's why I cruise for a month, gears never gone them!! Lmao......

On Saturday mate do you fancy some Asian cusine on your way back down

south? I reccommend a chicken dish that's cooked with a

small amount of Ginger and lots of papaya!!! Man it's good, you would lie it! It's boiled mate an very healthy! Fancy trying mate???


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

depends what time i leave and what time i end up coming past. it may be more of a lunch time thing.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Morning Mr Rob...

How you doing mate?

The 55kg mate, good going!!! Pb???

I'm sat outside the gym now. Doesn't open till 6:30.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning pete mate

yes the 55's were a pb! Tbh I never thought I'd get there, a year ago it was a struggle with the 25's....

You're a bit keen for the gym aren't you:lol: what is it today? I've got a lovely leg session, not sure wether to go for another pb or do some volume work, I suppose I'll wait and see how strong I feel!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Morning pete mate
> 
> yes the 55's were a pb! Tbh I never thought I'd get there, a year ago it was a struggle with the 25's....
> 
> You're a bit keen for the gym aren't you:lol: what is it today? I've got a lovely leg session, not sure wether to go for another pb or do some volume work, I suppose I'll wait and see how strong I feel!


Well done then mate! Smash your pb! Pat on the back amd a

bottle of beer I'd say!! :beer:

well today is overtime for me (well last night) so just did 11 hrs then I've come to the gym! At least I can be in bed

for 8:30 and have a good sleep:thumb:

I'm on arms mate today! Funnily enough I'm on legs tomorrow!!! Gonna get loads of carbs down my neck later ready for legs tomorrow! Really it's about time I starte to increase my bloody weights! Sounds weird but

I'm sure my problem is fear! Train on my own and worry about an injury?!?'

I'll have a little tippli of tren amd prop and see if that helps:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I always train on my own mate, I can't find anyone else with the same amount of motivation to train with!

I'm sure the tren and prop will help a little


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

MaurcieCzarnaik said:


> Have you ever heard about cream which can actually penetrate into the skin and reduce cellulite. Yes a unique formulation has been developed which can enter the skin through its pores and reduce the cellulite that is formed beneath it.
> 
> To prove this, the test was conducted by an independent TV for current affairs. They selected a wide variety of women and then tested the unique formulation on them. To watch the video please visit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFbWhRTVxso. As you can see in the video the results are quite amazing. Within just 7 days the cream has entered into the skin and removed the cellulite. Watch the testimonials of thousands of women who have spoken about this amazing cellulite cream at http://www.cellfre.com.
> 
> If you are serious about reducing your cellulite, then I think this is the cream that you may be searching for. If it works on other women then it will definitely work on you also. They are so confident about their product that if it doesn't reduce your cellulite within 7 days we will return the money back.


:cursing:cvnt!!! :cursing:

go spread your spam elsewhere you [email protected]!!!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

What's all that about bob??

You really don't know him??


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

If you DONT know him. Go to his original post and hit the red flag mate! Maybe he doesn't deserve a place on the forum???

That's as long as it's a joke I don't understand!! :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

No mate, just some knob trying to sell his crap I reckon!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> No mate, just some knob trying to sell his crap I reckon!


Yeah, I had a look and it's only his first post!!! I dis the flag mate! For all our benefits!!!!

There late man opening the g...WTF are these people paid for ffs:cursing:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just reported my first ever post mate, sad times

as for the gym, you're a big lad, just kick the fking doors in:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I just reported my first ever post mate, sad times
> 
> as for the gym, you're a big lad, just kick the fking doors in:thumb:


 :lol: funny mate, I like that one:thumb:

I'm beginning to wonder if it's [email protected] 7 they open:cursing:

rob, the vaneers (spelling) how are they cut? When I ha mine done, I was told it was cutting edge and they were dome by laser? I'm going back almost 5 yes now! Must admit though, worth every penny


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to be honest they were taking the pi55 mate! They are either milled from a solid block or built using the layering technique by hand(my speciality). If they're done well they look amazing, and last a bloody long time! I've got one that's lasted for 18 years so far and I made it myself!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

pcuzz78 said:


> Morning Mr Rob...
> 
> How you doing mate?
> 
> ...


times like this im really glad mines 24 hour......


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd love a 24 hour gym!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

d4ead said:


> times like this im really glad mines 24 hour......


Well I never ever trained! Sorry I never replid rob, my battery went dead mate!

A 24 hr gym would be great!!!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Morning Rob...

Your late this morning matey!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning pete mate, i massively over slept! Not to worry though I'm the first one in so no one will ever know:lol:

how are you today mate?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Morning pete mate, i massively over slept! Not to worry though I'm the first one in so no one will ever know:lol:
> 
> how are you today mate?


Yeah, I'm really good thx! Had a fat shot last night and I'm determined to make up for lost time!!

I've booked my remaining hold so now I have Tuesday and Wednesday off for the next 3 weeks! But still able to do overtime:thumb: I may even get to see you this side of Xmas!!!

You got my number bob last night?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes mate, got your number be good to meet up mate, just give me a shout and we'll sort out a day!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Morning pete mate, i massively over slept! Not to worry though I'm the first one in so no one will ever know:lol:
> 
> how are you today mate?


Yeah, I'm really good thx! Had a fat shot last night and I'm determined to make up for lost time!!

I've booked my remaining hold so now I have Tuesday and Wednesday off for the next 3 weeks! But still able to do overtime:thumb: I may even get to see you this side of Xmas!!!

You got my number bob last night?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Hoping that's you who just txt me rob???

Can you talk if I give you a quick call??


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

:thumb: pleasure to speak to you Rob... Hopefully I sortuself out mate and as I said try and meet you halfway!!!

People on UKM have real voices:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Do they? lol

How you chaps doing today, its blowing a gale here.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Do they? lol
> 
> How you chaps doing today, *im blowing gale here*.


errgggh ekk thats nasty mate keep that sh1t to yourself:lol: :lol: :lol:

blowing gail:confused1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning cheese mate it's true people do actually have voices!

It's blowing a bit here as well, never mind at least it's warm in work:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

She is a bit of a munter!!!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

She is on my hate list along with Diedre Barlow. Gail has a turtle head (not the sh1t variety) and Dierdre's neck tendons nausiate me.










I want to kill them both :cursing:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> She is a bit of a munter!!!!


morning Bob, she is normally a munter but i dont know whether its just me but im blaming being one test/tren/npp/mast as i kinda thought to myself yeah i would :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

maybe i need proffesional help as for some reason she seems pretty ok in that pic

Damn what am i saying:lol: :lol: :lol:

enough of that hows things Bob???


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning ryo mate! It's got to be the test talking:lol: :lol:

I'm not too badmate, just can't walk up stairs after yesterdays squats! How's things your end?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Morning ryo mate! It's got to be the test talking:lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm not too badmate, just can't walk up stairs after yesterdays squats! How's things your end?


Im all good mate just a little sore from these eod shots of npp and prop, apart from that everythings going really well for once wich usaully means somthing will go wrong soon -- i know i have a bright outlook on things lol:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Always try too look on the bright side mate, I do 

how are you finding the npp mate? Is it much better than deca?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Always try too look on the bright side mate, I do
> 
> how are you finding the npp mate? Is it much better than deca?


I cant compare it Bob as i have yet to try deca, i have pretty much shy'd away as i have always got on well with tren but thought i would have a go but use the short version first,

my joints feel a hell of alot better and its only been a week, strength and mood feel up a little too but the one thing wich is a pain is i done deads the other day and my lower back pumped up on the first warm up set so bad i nearly cried (using letro too at the mo)

other then that im not bloated or nowt so alls good but its only been a week so should know better in the next week or two:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Keep me posted mate:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

ryoken said:


> I cant compare it Bob as i have yet to try deca, i have pretty much shy'd away as i have always got on well with tren but thought i would have a go but use the short version first,
> 
> my joints feel a hell of alot better and its only been a week, strength and mood feel up a little too but the one thing wich is a pain is i done deads the other day and my lower back pumped up on the first warm up set so bad i nearly cried (using letro too at the mo)
> 
> other then that im not bloated or nowt so alls good but its only been a week so should know better in the next week or two:thumbup1:


Morning all....

Going bed now, that's not before I spam here a little first though:whistling:

keep us/me updates ry mate! I'm gonna do npp next time round!

Not sure if I'll do it with prop! Who knows, it may actually find a

way into this cycle!!!

Any difference in weight after a week? Appetite???

God I want my gear to kick in lol...

Right I must sleep now.... Hope everyone has a great day!

Nite:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> Morning all....
> 
> Going bed now, that's not before I spam here a little first though:whistling:
> 
> ...


appatites good well as good as it has been lol,weight umm dont weigh myself mate tbh as it started to do my head in with the way the scales fluctuated but now you mentioned it i will do later in the gym:thumbup1:

one thing wich was a good sign is my gym partner said to me -- how long do you think you can go on claiming tobe natty to your work colleages and parents as your getting to big to hide it now mate!

wich was nice coming from him as hes a fairly heftychap himself (big fat powerlifter lol) :thumbup1:

my parents dont know as its just a head ache but the old man used to train and just laughs when i say its all protein:lol:

man i sound like im 15 again not 28 ffs


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Aaahhh you're a blagger like me ry


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Aaahhh you're a blagger like me ry


its alot easier that way i find less hassle and all lol, i still tell folk in the gym its diet etc as i just cant be bothered with the prejudice and questions it brings


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

In the gym i'm pretty open with gear use... when you cycle rather then blast/cruise it is alot more obvious. There are alot of users at my gym and anyone who knows their stuff can tell another user a mile off.

Shoulders are the biggest give away... then spots and of course the initial blow up after 3 weeks with water retention.

I think my dad knows because he's been using the gym for 30yrs and he's not daft.

I've told my mom i've used them before and she has got it in her head i tried them once and never again... why should i argue.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheese said:


> In the gym i'm pretty open with gear use... when you cycle rather then blast/cruise it is alot more obvious. There are alot of users at my gym and anyone who knows their stuff can tell another user a mile off.
> 
> Shoulders are the biggest give away... then spots and of course the initial blow up after 3 weeks with water retention.
> 
> ...


i train at a leisure center gym (full oly setup so no probs there tbh) and it gets full of chavs,idiots etc so i avoid the regular questions i watch my gym partner go through the usaull "can you get me some roids mate" etc etc

just easier allthough if i trained at a decent iron mungers gym i would be open as it is obvious to those in the know!

my old man trained for around 20 years so yeah hes not stupid just i have never admitted it, my old dear on the other hand -- no thanks as thats more trouble then its worth tbh shes the sort of mum that sends the old bill round her sons houses when she finds out they were out at a rav all weekend (happened to me a few years back lol) :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

My mom wouldn't go that far and if she did i'd send them back to hers with detailed plans of where to find her heroin.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheese said:


> My mom wouldn't go that far and if she did i'd send them back to hers with detailed plans of where to find her heroin.


wtf lol:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

:lol: she prefers crystal meth but her dealer had ran out :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning chaps my legs are still fried from monday:rockon: must have done something right! All I did was squats and calf raises.....

I was supposed to do back yesterday but life got in the way, I'll go today no matter what but I think I'll swap back for chest as I won't have any leg power for deads!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Morning ink king:thumb:have a soul destroying workout mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll try my best bud


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Evening bob.. How you keeping?

How's everyone else???

Got a great easy night tonight at work! Finishing at 2am


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sound as a pound pete:thumb:hows you and hows wore bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm good cheers dan! No gym again today:cursing: didn't finish work till 6, then had to take my girls to brownies, went shopping while they were there, then had to puck them up again and following that I've just taken both the dogs for a fking walk!!!! All of that since 4am, I'm knackered.....

At least I won't have to work late tommorow:lol:

how things with you guys?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm good thx! Had a nice little leg session earlier! Really pleased as I could stillfeel stiffness after I woke up!!!

When is dead gettingto you dan?

Busy day bob!I bloody hate chaos! Especially when it gets in the way of training!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning pete mate! Yesterday was a nightmare:lol: I'm looking for a better one today!

How's the legs mate?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning big bob, just had a quick zip through your thread,, thought it would be rude not to seen as though your on here at this daft hour like me nearly every morning,

good read mate keep up the hard graft


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate feel free to pop in any time!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Morning pete mate! Yesterday was a nightmare:lol: I'm looking for a better one today!
> 
> How's the legs mate?


alright geeza!

yeah, legs still a bit stiff! didnt do anything at all different from normal? yet today they still feel hard:thumb: maybe its my new blast kicking in? who cares, they feel ace! but as i said to dan my upper body feels a bit soft, but looks full?

hows bob? hope youve caught up on your sleep mate?

im off out to a wedding reception later tonight, so no training today!few drinks are in order i believe:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been training my mate since last Saturday, first leg session was last night and this is the email he sent me earlier... made me laugh.

"Couldn't use the clutch properly, crawled up the stairs and in to bed, fell in a heap when i was getting my chicken out the oven last night as the back of my thighs are no longer connected to my ass.......

Good session... next one tomoz?"


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> alright geeza!
> 
> yeah, legs still a bit stiff! didnt do anything at all different from normal? yet today they still feel hard:thumb: maybe its my new blast kicking in? who cares, they feel ace! but as i said to dan my upper body feels a bit soft, but looks full?
> 
> ...


Glad your well mate have fun at the reception and have a beer for me:lol:

I'm going out myself tommorow, it'll be my first real drink since august!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheese said:


> I've been training my mate since last Saturday, first leg session was last night and this is the email he sent me earlier... made me laugh.
> 
> "Couldn't use the clutch properly, crawled up the stairs and in to bed, fell in a heap when i was getting my chicken out the oven last night as the back of my thighs are no longer connected to my ass.......
> 
> Good session... next one tomoz?"


 :lol: good to see you're training him properly mate:beer:

what's the plan? You going to turn him into a beast?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

If i can keep him interested, yeah. He's called himself "The Project" lol.

He wants lots of gear... an i mean lots... pin cushion style.

He won't give up his "Twice as Spice" nights though... can't believe he's on first name terms with the curry house and they ask if he wants "the usual" when he rings :no: quite funny though really


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheese said:


> I've been training my mate since last Saturday, first leg session was last night and this is the email he sent me earlier... made me laugh.
> 
> "Couldn't use the clutch properly, crawled up the stairs and in to bed, fell in a heap when i was getting my chicken out the oven last night as the back of my thighs are no longer connected to my ass.......
> 
> Good session... next one tomoz?"


 :lol: i like that cheese!! let us know how the next session goes:thumb:

i rememeber the first time i did legs, i was in bits for about 4 days:rolleyes:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Glad your well mate have fun at the reception and have a beer for me:lol:
> 
> I'm going out myself tommorow, it'll be my first real drink since august!


since August man:cursing:

thats banned mate IMO...i love going out! have a steady drink once a week then a night out once a month! :thumbup1:

whats the occassion buddy?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just need a destress mate massively overdue!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished another good chest session! The highlight was flat db bench 55 for 2 :thumb: I'm well happy with that!

Back to normal next week, I won't let anything get in the way:lol: oh and my legs are still a little sore from Monday!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice on the db's! havnt used them in ages might go back to them over christmas when im back in a proper gym


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Strong as fcuk bob,making great progress mate:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers guys, I'll aim for 60's by Easter


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

60's is massive bob,aint seen many people on here throwing them around mate!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It would be nice to be special:lol: don't see why I couldn't do it though....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mate,your special anyway:wub:ha ha


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers dan!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

55's good job mate!I'm not even ready to attempt that yet!!

Bet you will have 60 before Easter mate. Get that next blast under your belt! But does my memory serve me correctly, was it only a week ago when you did 50's for the first time???

65 kg for Easter I say!!

How's everyone?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im great pete,missing my mate dead though:crying:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, dead missed his chicken Asian cuisine aswell! Oh well, just left more for me

how you doing buddy?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning boys I had the worst hangover ever yesterday, now I remember why I don't drink anymore! I spent all day either asleep or watching DVDs:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha, not a bad daybob mate we all need recovery time....

good job on the 55kgs im jelouse!!

i miss you too dan mate wish id stayed longer pal.

sorry again pete mate, your doing a good job of making me feel guilty about it


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dead great work the other day mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks bob pal.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Morning bob...

Everything ok your end mate? Not heard from you in a while!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm here pete! I'm just struggling with major doms in the old chest:lol:

how's things your end bro?

I just had my diet tweeked and I'm seeing how that goes, I feel good on it at the mo so fingers crossed it'll help with the lean mass I'm after!

How's life treating you and the family mate?


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

As mentioned in the txt...erm, well it's ok!

Pleased to hear about your diet mate! I've been lazy on that front for about two weeks now so really need a good month solid eating before Xmas junk comes in from every angle!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You've got to love Christmas grub


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Too right mate! That and the drink that flows with it!

Will you be posting your new diet up daily?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I wasn't going too, it's geared around how I normally eat not what everyone says you should and people get a bit anal about diet! I can forward it to you though if your interested


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, I would mate pls!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Good thinking Bob, I was chatting to Ramsey a while ago and and some of the ideas he was throwing around (which i completely agreed with), he wouldn't say on open forum just because of the hollier then thou possie jumping on his back.

I wouldn't mind taking a look if you'd pm it to me?

Edit - btw i put before and after pictures on D4eads threads last night, feel free to critique me.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Morning Jay!

Criticise you!!! Don't understand how? Your in damned incredible shape! Would of posted upon pc later but as your here 

take a look bob! I'm sure you'll be highly impressed! Certainly making me train harder!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just had a look at your pics cheese mate, looking big and lean mate! Tbh that's the sort of shape I'm after! I'll pm you with the diet later when I'm on the pc, unless you want to pm me your email adress then I can just forward the attachment to you

you definately look bigger in your after shots mate:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just put your diet up in here you big gay


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Whats the diet look like..? Fcuk what anyone says, they also say if it works for YOU use it...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fk it! I'll post it on here when I get home from work


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Good man... at the end of the day it is your journal mate.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I made my best gains eating some of the most taboo sh!t you can think of, so don't worry about it... :thumbup1: ...4 double cheeseburgers a day from mickie D's isn't the most advisable diet...but it worked...  ...


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Agreed, some people (me for one) benefit from a bit of dirty food others look at a cheeseburger and put fat on. Its just the way it goes.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My problem is finding time to eat, a lot of my food is liquid! Plus in the evening I try to eat a normal family dinner with the mrs and kids(she thinks I'm obsessive already:lol)


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I have three some times four shakes a day mate. If its drink it or don't have anything then get it drunk i say.

You can get a 600kcal shake down in 30 seconds. To eat this in chicken and rice would take 10 minutes. Sometimes drinks are the practical solution


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Right then here we go

new provisional diet

meal 1 100gms oats, 250ml semi skimmed, 1 scoop of protien.

Or. 50gms oats, 50gms malto,250mls semi skimmed 1scoop of protein

meal 2. As meal 1

meal 3 tin of tuna, 2 slices of wholemeal, 1 banana

meal 4 1.5 scoops protien, 2x rice cakes with almond butter

meal 5(pre workout) flapjack, 1 scoop protien

meal 6 (post workout) 2 scoops protien,2 scoops dextrose

Meal 7 family meal approx, 40gms prot, 85gms carbs, 20-30 gms of fat

meal 8 1.5 scoops prot, 2table spoons of ev olive oil

strong multivit 2x per day and a minimum 4 litres of water

Sunday off as a family day!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgot to say, this is being tweeked every week depending on how it's going!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Hell of a lot of powder there mate but like you say if you can't get the food in any other way it'll have to do.

You need to get sponsorship from myprotien fast lol.

How many grams of protien does that add up to per day?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello cheese mate

it's just over 300gms of protein mate, as I said it's a work in progress and is being altered every week! The chap sorted it around my diet as it was before, so I imagine more solid food will find it's way in the eventually.

Sponsorship would be handy though:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I forgot to bring my new tub of protien to work!! I brough oats but it wasn't oats that i ran out of it was protien. That has thrown my diet out slightly today but i'll try and adjust it when i get home tonight.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had another nightmare day yesterday, ended upspending all evening, night and today in bloody hospital with severe chest pains! Turns out the old warfarin isn't enough, time to up the dose:lol:

never mind, but I think I'll leave the gym till Saturday!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Bad new mate. Bring on Sat... I think i've got to leave training till Sat now too, my back is still smashed from Deads on Tuesday so don't want to train tonight and can't go tomorrow.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi bob!!!

How you doing mate? Had a look at that diet! Do you think you could loose one of the shakes and eat another tin of tuna? It's always gonna be better to get your goodness from real food! Wack it in a blender mate with two tomatoes!!sounds weird but it's really not that bad mate! Tuna omlette?? I'm bo dietician and I'm sure other have errrr ideas but have a butchers in the first section as to how to serve some nosh up!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

diet doesnt loook bad.

my diet currently depending on different days is usually 4-5 solid meals a day which is rice, veggies and a form of meat chicken, turkey or tuna. then 3-5 protein shakes, each with 2 scoops lol. so im getting about 200-250g from protein shakes and im getting 200-300g from real food


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hope your okay bob,what are they going to add to your meds to keep things under control mate!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning guys! I've got to have daily heparin jabs for a while and they've nearly doubled my warfarin dose, apparently it's my docs fault for not monitoring my inr enough! Lazy cnuts!!!! I don't feel too bad nowthough, it's no wonder my gym time hasn't been as good as I'd have liked:lol: roll on tomorrow morning, with my new ultra thin blood the pump will be amazing:thumb:

I've got to say, with the exeption of yesterday morning, I've follwed that diet to the letter all week and have put on over a pound and a half! Seems to be working


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats better news bob mate,welldone on the weight gain toofcuking useless doctors though eh:mad:

BRING ON THE GAINS!! :thumb:

Ps im still asleep:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well done bob mate, your the man!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers lads:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what does your doctor think about your continued use of gear?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tbh Dom they haven't made an issue of it, unless they say to pack it in then I'll carry on as normal.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi bob...

How you doing mate? What's all this about your health and jabs from docs? Must be behind on the times!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nothing serious pete, it's just that I've gotblood like treacle:lol:

if I don't take my warfarin, I'll either have a stroke or a heart attack! On the plus side, lifting weights is a good thing as it improves cardiac function apparently


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm glad your positive there mate, nothing serious!!! Bloody he'll Rob....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> Tbh Dom they haven't made an issue of it, unless they say to pack it in then I'll carry on as normal.


im really suprised tbh. its interesting though as people go on about gear etc and its effects on CV function etc


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

morning bobby


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dead mate!

Just got back from a chest sesseion, strenths well down I was struggling with 45k db press! Although on a positive note I managed dips with 20k hanging from a belt 3x10!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Any idea what caused the strength loss bigman?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh he probably did the dips first.

pmsl


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: no mate, just felt a bit out of sorts and with no spotter I didn't want to push it too hard! I still managed 3 sets of 10 with the 45's and my chest is definately tender today so it can't have been too bad back and bi's tommorow, I'll see what happens there!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm on chest today, not got great hopes feel like sh1t.

Hope your back bi session goes well pal...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning mate! I'm sure you'll do really well mate, just push like fk that's what I intend to do, I'm looking for a good go at it today!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks mate i did ok actually felt pretty good.

110 on incline felt light as a feather.


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

hope you on thr mend now dude ,, hows things going mate ??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning mart thanks for the concern mate, I'm doing alright now mate, my bloods nearly back to normal! It's amazing how much it effects theold gym time though...

My strenths back on the up and I'm back on the diet properly again so alls well:thumb: looking forward to a good leg sess today!

How's things your end mate? All good I hope, I'll give you a shout either todayor tomorrow when I get 5 minutes:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning guys! Just a quick update, my blood levels are back to normal happy times, going to start hitting some big lifts again this week! About bloody time too....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats great bob,are you feeling better/more energy since your treatment?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dan! Yes mate, I feel 100 times better now, more energy, better mood and just a general sense of wellbeing looking forward to being back on form! I had a cheeky little chest session on saturday morning and felt good, I managed 120 for 4 on the old flat bench so strenths definately back on the up


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

glad you feeling better big man.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb :glad things are going well for you now pal


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just a quick update, managed 50kg dbpresses on Thursday and a 250 squat for one on Saturday so it looks like the old strenth is back on the up:thumb: I'll see what I can manage on my back and bi session today!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Morning mate,, good to see the strenth creeping up,, i dream of having a 250 squat one day,, good stuff mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate! That 250's a lot heavier than it looks:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Morning bob:thumb:things are looking good mate,250 squat is awesome!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

All good cheers mate! Looking forward to Christmas and all the lovely food it brings:lol: I'll start a mote serious diet after the new year! Well done on making the choice to compete! Good luck!!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

rock on bobby


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

G'day Bobby! How things?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Morning chum


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

All's well in my world good workout yesterday and I'm feeling very festive! Looking forward to all that lovely Christmas grub:thumb:

I used the fabled liquid chalk yesterday and it definately helps, especially with chins!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice nice, im still hoping i have chalk for xmas. haha


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's good stuff dead mate although I'd hope for something a little more impressive for Christmas myself, like a set of wraps or something:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got back from a monster chest sess, I've got a nice pump now for the mrs's Christmas office party:lol: if I don't catch up with everyone before, hope you all have a great Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Merry christmas to you to bob:thumb:hope its the best one yet mate,all the best for the future

Welldone for your beastly chest session too:bounce:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Right then new year and all that, it's time to get

really motivated! I'm looking for more gains and much lower bodyfat in the near future! Looking for a mixed bag on my back and bi sess today, heavy deads followed by some high volume work, be interesting to see how it pans out....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well the suspense is killing me bob we must know!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It worked out really well! Managed 200kg for 2 on deads followed by chins, cg pull downs, bent over rows and then a few sets of curls for a decent pump! My back felt big and tight as hell oh and I can't bend my arms at the moment....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha sweet


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

lol hello bob, was gonna wait till i had pms, but seems like a good opportunity to say:

HI  i train at your gym ! no doubt when i see ya walking round i will say hi in person


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good stuff mate! I'm always happy to say hello make sure you do....


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

hi Bob hows tricks mate?? hope trainings going well and life:thumbup1:

happy new year mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> It worked out really well! Managed 200kg for 2 on deads followed by chins, cg pull downs, bent over rows and then a few sets of curls for a decent pump! My back felt big and tight as hell oh and I can't bend my arms at the moment....


:lol:that sounds like some session bob mate:thumb:

Brutal


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning guys! Yesterdays sess definately hit the spot, we've got no work at the mo so I'm decorating the lab, fk me my arms and back are killing! Paintings no fun with bad doms:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha yeh my back was killing this morning as well (i only did about half of what you did mind) still at least i feel like i did something now.

yeh the walls would be ok to paint but fuk trying to paint the ceiling.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I gave up and have gone home:lol: hopeing to get snowed in tonight so I can go to the gym and take the kids sledging I think I might do an hour on the bike whilst playing the playstation!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha much more fun


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had a fantasic day in the park, sledging, building snowmen and having snowball fights with heather and the kids! Now we are just settling into a session on the wii, who says cardio can't be fun


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha sounds the same as my day rofl.

except id have to add a glass of magners to my hand


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Hows everything going Bob. My shoulders still on the mend but its getting there. At least i can train with it now.

My diets not great at the moment, i need to order another batch of protien. My living arrangements have changed fairly drastically recently and its thrown everything up in the air :cursing:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning cheese mate, what's changed on the living front mate? Glad to hear your shoulders on the mend!

I had a nice chest workout Saturday, followed yesterday by(for me) extreme cardio! I took the dogs for a hour walk before breakfast followed by swimming(in preparation for my charity swim) then power washed the whole patio and finally another long walk with the dogs! The thought of standing in a public swimming bath with loads of people watching is great diet motivation

I'll be doing a lovely leg session this afternoon, high volume for a bit of a change!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

haha

he left girl a)

moved in with girl B)

only a week today when i get to go to Birmingham .

hah last time i tried swimming i could only do about 1/2 a length before i had to stop and regain my breath. i seem to have an issue with using my arms and legs at the same time for me its a bit like trying to rub my tummy and pat my head.

i have a large gyno lump in my right tit, and my whole body is a bit flappy but otherwise im pretty ok i guess.

good luck with your leg session bro


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate! What are you running for your gyno mate? Did it not clear properly from before?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i think i just never did enough pal, i took adex to start with then letro.

Was always just a mild discomfort behind the nipples, that would come and go with the adex/letro use, but recently theres a distinct lump behind teh right nipple.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Better get it sorted bro! I'm fortunate I've never suffered, fingers crossed inever will!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well im already takinga lot of letro really didnt want to up the dose again.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you know if it's progesterone or estrogen related?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Morning chaps, net has been offline all morning :cursing:

Dead just about summed up the living arrangement thing. Call of duty has also come between me and the gym over the last few days.... i need my will power back.

I actually got encouragement off my new missus to hit gear again in feb, i told her i was thinking about laying off it (my libido has been suffering a bit, nothing major) cos i don't want it to cause issues with us.

She says she'll understand if the old man plays up when i come off next time and we can just get some viagra in stock.

February is looking more likely by the day, thats when my motivation will sky rocket again.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds ideal cheese mate


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Cheese said:


> Morning chaps, net has been offline all morning :cursing:
> 
> Dead just about summed up the living arrangement thing. Call of duty has also come between me and the gym over the last few days.... i need my will power back.
> 
> ...


use mt2 not viagra then you can build a tan at the same time


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Hhhhhmmm, food for thought, is that the stuff that can give you dark blemishes on you cock? like freckles?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

never happened to me..... but it does make me rock hard horny as hell and give me a nice tan.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Yet another subject for discussion next week.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got back from the gym and I'm fked:lol:

squats

warm up then 10 sets of 10 100kg

leg extensions

3 sets failure every time

leg curls

3 sets failure every time

standing calf raises

warm up then 5 sets of 25 full stack!

Can't have been too bad as I'm walking like a spack now:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning! I've been on a very low carb diet for 5 days now, my strenth has dropped through the floor  never mind only another 5 weeks to go then I'll have a go at carb cycling..... I do feel smaller now though tbh it's already a bit of a mind fk although I think once the carbs are back in I will feel a little better


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

If your smaller because you lost fat then don't worry about a thing.... you know what they say. 16 stone and ripped can look bigger then 18 stone and fat.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

but 18 stone ripped looks better


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just a quick update, whilst I'm finding the diet hard, in the right light I'm starting to see my abs :thumb:

on a side note I was told yesterday that I'll be on warfarin forever


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just a quick one! Trainings going well, I got a second opinion and I'm off warfarin, diet must be going well..... I had to buy new jeans yesterday and I'm now a 32" waist! That's down 4"    fk me my chest hasn't changed and my legs are bigger, I must be doing something right now all I have to do is grow some arms:lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice one Bob, sounds like your right on track if your shrinking your waist and maintaining elsewhere. 32" waist on someone who's 6'4" (if my memory serves me right) is pretty small.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice one bob mate, sounds like everythings going to plan to me....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was amazed! Think I'll just keep going as I am for a while, I'll put up some pics at the end of the month


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Can't wait mate, you make me feel fat as fuk with my 36'' waist, ok ok 38''


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Had a nice short hard back session yesterday! Sore as fk now :lol: I'll be upping my cardio from now on! I'm on a mission!!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Atta boy, you inspired me to do 20mins on the x trainer today...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad I have inspired you mate :thumb:

I weighed my self this morning and I'm down to 16 stone 3 :thumbup1: once i've got proper visible abs I'll be going for some nice lean mass on the rebound! At this rate I'll probably only be about 15.5 stone.... That's a long way from the 20 stone I was in may....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Indeed that's insane mate well don't on your hard work, the muscle you carry must really have stated to show now making you look bigger then ever.

Can't wait to see your progress pics, nothing less then a full 6 pak will be accepted rofl


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe I'll wait another month if you're after a proper 6 pack :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

i'll put up new pics at the end of april!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

looking forward to them!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

What training split you working now bob. Reps and exersises etc.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok here it is....

Saturday. Chest and tri's

db flat bench 5 sets working up to 55's

decline bench 4 sets working up to 130

nautilus flys/press 3 sets

cable flys 4 sets

tricep push downs 4 sets

bench dips 4 sets working upto 80k's on my lap

Monday. Back and bi's

wide gp pull downs/chins 4 sets

close gp pull downs 4 sets

seated rows/bent over rows 4 sets

every other week I start with deadlifts up to 200 kg

hammer curls 3 sets

preacher curls 3 sets

wednesday arms and shoulders

seated db shoulder press 6 sets upto 45 kg

laterals 4 sets

3 sets of various curls/tri work back to back so 6 sets in total

Friday legs

squats 8 sets working up to 250kg doubles

leg press 4 sets to failure

calf raises 8 sets to failure

lying leg curls 4 sets to failure

cardio

4x 1 mile fastish runs and a 5 mile run on Thursday!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice thanks for that mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's alright mate, about time I put some training info up :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i still really struggle with shoulder day at my gym.

Im going to have to come up with a proper new shoulder routine...

I keep thinking of ideas then i get into the gym and my brain goes totally blank.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm training shoulders and arms today! My shoulder routine is very basic due to previous injuries, mainly ohdb press and laterals....

My fat loss has slowed down a lot so time for less calories and more running I think!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Morning bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning dan! How's things today mate?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great mate,just having toast and smoking a superking:devil2:

Total lifestyle change come the weekend,how are you this morning?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very well mate  toast and a smoke sounds great mate! I'm missing the carbs :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I actually did my whole 5 mile run last night without walking!!!!! 

must be getting fitter or something, it's not going to make my leg session this afternoon much fun though :lol:


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

ouch! fair play fella thats hardcore, i canceled the morning run in favour of a fully energised handbag squat session.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good to see you here mate! I'm currently considering doing the bath half marathon next year! Crazy idea but you never know


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

holy crap !  marathons have never appealed to me but good on ya if u do, my brother did the bristol half marathon, he says it was very heavy on the knees.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not as heavy as 250kg squats though I bet :lol: my wifes doing the Bristol in September, I'll see how she gets on before I commit to anything


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

> Not as heavy as 250kg squats though I bet


lol very true mate, and my brother hasnt picked up a weight in his life, unless it was to put it away.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey bob mate glad its all going well, can't believe the amount you can squat, not in my best dreams mate

Awesome about the marathon too.

Have a reat day mate.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy! You too


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wanted to mention my chest workout yesterday, even on my diet I managed dbpress with 55's for 5


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone you strong twàt:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

55kg holy **** what the hell


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I know it's weak mate, hopefully I'll hit the 60's and above this year:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Did a leg session yesterday and was disappointed 

my knees have started playing up once I get above 140kg on the squats! Sort of feels like my right one is going to pop!!! I think I may haveto get some wraps or something for support.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nowt wrong in using wraps bigman,my brain would go pop squatting 140:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

straps mate are essential not many peoples grip is as strong as there back and if thats the case youd never push your back as far as you should without them.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

True enough mate! How's you?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im good mate

wrists strapped (broken and bolted wrist is fooked)

elbows wrapped (poor joints)

knees wrapped (awaiting operation)

forearm wrapped (tendon damage)

all fun ehh hahahahaha


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bit of an update....

I'm going to leave competing until next year, I've gone from around 21 stone to just under 16 and I was obviously mistaken as to how much muscle I was carrying  I need another year of steady growth without putting more lard on!

I've actually enlisted a very good personal trainer to run through my workouts and try to mix things up a bit!

I'm actually going to take my good wife with me to the gym today, it'll be interesting to see what she can lift outside of the comfort of our own home although she had a pb on bench last week of 45kg for 4!!!!

It's time for me to get serious now......


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like you are ignited mate,go for it and good luck

Once your serious about it youll definitely make the gains you want,and thats a great fcuking bench by your lass mate,im sure most women wouldnt start anywhere near 40k,i started on 22k:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers dan mate what do you think is a reasonable amount of lean mass to gain in a year?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

On a good cycle/cruise routine,consistent diet,good sleep most nights and murdering yourself in the gym you could be looking at around 2 stone,especially with your frame!

Whats that sound like?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

If I could achieve that I'd be a very happy man!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You know what we are like sometimes mate,lapses in diet/training every now and then,especially late meals or even missing meals altogether,i honestly believe 100% that i could do it if i focused on bodybuilding,with your height i think you can do it mate,why not post a thread up with your stats and pics and see what others think is possible:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That actually sounds like a great idea cheers bro!


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

thats some incredible cutting bob ! And crikey arent ya strong 

Best of luck getting the full 2 lean stone on man, will be watching!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Will take alot of doing like i say but its a gain of 2.5 lbs a month or near enough,acheavable imo!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just need to keep the massive doses of test up! Plus occasional other things


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ahhh yes. you can do it bob you strong son of a b1tch.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm still here and still cutting slowly


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oops double post...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are you cutting mate? Thought you were bulking for a year or so?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I wanted too but I need to lean out properly first! I'm aiming to look good over the summer then lean bulk in the autumn winter and early spring!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually think i'm the only person who goes on a bulk at the beginning of the tops off season.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You have the advantage of not being a fat Cnut in the first place though :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha, hope things are all good with you mate, we haven't spoken for a while.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

j you have nothing to cut you cu*t of course you bulk at the start of the tshirts of season.

hey bob good buddy hope your doing well mate.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Everythings going to plan  lifes good and the suns shining!!!! Nice to see you boys in here!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

always here bob its you thats usualy missing xx hahahahaha


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's true actually  I must work on it!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a chest session with a personal trainer again yesterday, I'm not joking when I say I almost threw up! I spent an hour just on chest. I am feeling the joy of major doms now


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Sweet. Nothing like being pushed to your absolute limit.

You going to the bham expo?

I'm meeting cheese, tara, dom and a few others there on the Sunday...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd love too, what date is it?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterday after another awesome session with my pt, he told me that I need to pack on some lean mass on my chest and arms then I should be in with a shout at a first timers next year time for a lean bulk now I've got some(blurry) abs!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Agreed mate,my advice would be to make getting stronger on bench and military press a priority,you could add alot of mass to your pushing muscles in a year,i know fcuk all tbh though:lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

You're not wrong mate! Problem with bench is that my arms aren't strong enough. We'll be working on that solidly for a month starting in a couple of weeks! He's also added a few more carbs so that and a gram of test pw should help


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgot to say, I appreciate the input dan! Cheers mate


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im always worried that my wording comes across as offensive when giving advice mate!

I was stuck on just over 100k on bench for ages until i gave triceps their own low volume cgbp day,many disagree but one day dedicated to tris is something i cant rate highly enough bob!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

to be fair having seen dans arms id give anything a go he suggested for um.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Morning mate!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Morning I'm nursing a lovely rum hangover today!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Not lovely mate:lol:had a rum hangover before,dark rum:eek:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's the only way to go! I love dark rum time to put a DVD on I think :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

What are you watching..?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just watched pumping iron, now deep blue see....


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Pumping iron was a great flick.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bad day yesterday ended up ordering a large pizza from dominoes at 9pm! Tasted nice though....

No hangover today so breakfast was protein, oats and a handful of dbol:lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

nice bah good carbage pizza lets just call it a carb up day


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good call!

Looking forward to a nice heavy back sess this afternoon! Going for some heavy bo rows


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

GIVE IT PURE HELL!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Heavy metal mate


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll do you proud guys:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

BOOM!!!! Bo rows a new pb of 140 for 4 plus a few sets of pull ups, cgpull downs and a few sets for bi's


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

your a strong ****.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Awesome work bob:thumb:heavy ass rows there mate!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Be interesting to see what I can move during my shic in September! I'm looking to fking blow up


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats what i like to fcuking hear bob,HARDCORE!!!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yup hes a god in the making aint he


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh you guys, I'm blushing :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:blush: <<<< like dat!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Seriously though, I'm after at least 20lb lean by early spring! Then I'll actually do the whole stage thing


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

whoop


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok time to get this going again!

I've had a truely sh/t week this week, no training due to the fact I've had to rebuild the engine of the car I bought 2 weeks ago!!!

I'll be off to the gym in an hour for a heavy assed chest and bi's session, I'll put it up when I get back......


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished at the gym

Db bench 5 sets working up to 50k for 6

Decline bench 4 sets up to 120k

Nautilus flies 5 sets up to 200lbs

Bb curls 5 sets up to 60 k

Preachers up to 50 k

Cable flies up to 9 plates per side

Finished


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

sounds like fun on the engine bob  Good to see u back mate.

I've had a bit of a break myself, and now im moving house lol ah well, ill get the squat frame back up soon 

my god your lifts dude  When i come back im gonna go to a strength routine i think, just to stop u lifting 4 times as much as me, 3 times i can take lol but 4 times is takin the ****


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hows your mega blast going big man??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was due to start it soon but had to spend all my cash on a new car which snapped it's cambelt within a fking week!!! Then had to spend more cash I didn't have putting it right


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

What a fuking ****


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tru dat bruv!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterdays effort

Wg chins 3x10

Deads(first time for months) 5 sets up to 180kg

Bo bb rows 4 sets up to 120 kg

Ng pull downs full stack x 4

Finished


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterdays leg sess

Leg ext warm up then full stack 3x6

Squats worked up to 200kg

Leg curls 5 sets up to 80kg

Calf raises 6 sets of 15 full stack plus 40kg

Finished


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chest today

Flat bb bench 5 sets up to 130kg

Incline bb bench 5 sets up to 120kg

Cable flies 4 sets up to 9 plates per side

Incline flies 2 sets of 10

Nautilus machine 4 sets of flies 3 sets of decline bench

Finished


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hey bru

nice to see you recording your training again pal.

all good stuff mate 

hope your well.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

All good here mate 

Yesterdays rushed(due to the kids) back session

Wg chins 3 sets of 10

Cable rows 2 warm up sets + 3 sets of 10 full stack

3 sets ng pull downs 10 reps full stack

Bo bb rows 4 sets up to 120kg

Then home


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Monster weights....

Ohh how I miss training.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy, I'm going for it now! I'm aiming to do a first timmers comp in April so I'll be adding as much size as poss till the begining of jan then a good cut up until then


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Bob.. good to read you are hitting the training hard and a comp too!!! Good luck with it all mate... hope all is well...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi darren, good to see you here mate all's good with me mate, motivation is sky high and I'm rolling with it :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

sweet mate you will knock um dead bud.

ill come and support ya.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

bigbob33 said:


> Hi darren, good to see you here mate all's good with me mate, motivation is sky high and I'm rolling with it :thumb:


Excellent mate... I find really caning it when the motivation is high pays dividends...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

\ said:


> sweet mate you will knock um dead bud.
> 
> ill come and support ya.


Cheers buddy I'll need all the support I can get


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

\ said:


> Excellent mate... I find really caning it when the motivation is high pays dividends...


I agree 100%! all I need to do is stay focused for the next few months!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

sweet mate. sure you will do ace as well. bring on the big guns and the big doses.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm trying hard for the guns! As for big doses....... You already know it mate :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

funds allowing or funds aloud?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Funds allowing!

Had another chest session yesterday as it's a serious weak point...

Db bench 6 sets up to 55kg for 5

Nautilus flies 4 sets up to 200lb for 8

Decline bench 3 sets up to 130kg

Incline flies only 20kg but straight arm and strict reps 3 sets of 10

I'm doing an arms only session with my pt saturday morning to try and bring them on as they're pi55 poor as well!

I've got my diet going well but tuna/chicken and rice is going to get boring as fk quite quickly lol...

I've also just started using humalog breakfast time and post workout, tbh 8 ius I'm not feeling, I'll try 10 tommorrow and see how that goes.

I'm an a serious quest for mass till the end of the year although I want to keep a bit of a lid on the old fat gain, I'm not going to get too hung up on it


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Legs this afternoon, I'm thinking leg press instead of squats for a change


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

and why not good sir.

hope it went well


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterdays lifts

Leg ext 4 sets up to full stack

Squats 3 sets as warm up 100kg

Leg press 6 sets up to 320kg

Calf raises 5 sets of 12 full stack plus a 25kg plate 

Off to the gym in half hour for an arm s and abs only session !


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

sweet


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Arm only workout yesterday

Seated incline db curls 3 sets up to 22.5kg

Bb preacher curls 3 sets up to 50kg

Lay down cable curls 3 sets up to 45kg

Olympic bar curls 3 sets at 50kg

Tricep press downs 3 sets of 10 supersetted with skull cushers

3 sets of dips bw

Oh tri exts 3 sets to total failure!!!

I can hardly move my arms today...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Just means you worked them right big guy!!! keep up the good work mate...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm supposed to do back and bi's today but my arms are still spazzed! Think I'll just do deadlifts....


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterdays chest sess

Db flat bench 6 sets Inc warm up up to 55kg for 4

Decline flies/bench supersets 4 sets up to 40kg flies 120kg press

Weighted dips 3 sets of 10 with 20kg

Cable flies to finish 4 sets 9 plates per side


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterdays back sess

Deads 6 sets up to 190 for 3

Bo bb rows 4 sets up to 140kg for 6

Cg pull downs 4 sets up to full stack for 8

Straight arm pull over things with cable 4 sets

Finished


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hey bru hope your well mate i really do.

training looks like its going well.

im slowly getting there,


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers mate, I'm making a real effort to bang some decent mass on by Christmas!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished a leg sess with my pt!

Squats 6 sets deep up to 220 for 6

Leg ext/leg press ss then threw up!!!!

Leg curls 4 sets

Calf raises 3 sets

Fking hard work and now I can hardly walk :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Legs are still totally ruined! Never mind big chest day today


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Today's chest effort

Db bench 5 sets Inc warm up up to 3 sets 45kg for 8

Inc bb press up to 120kg 5 sets

Pec dec 70kg 5 sets of 8-10

Cable flies 4 sets

Finished


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nothing to report today, other than diets going well! Currently 16st 7lb


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey there mate... nice training and glad the legs hurt like a mo fo... lol... your weight looks good mate...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Unbelievebly my legs are still sore! Never mind hopefully they'll be ok for deads tommorrow


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yesterdays quick (due to dad duty) back sess

Wg chins bw 5x5

Deads 6 sets up to 200kg for 2

Wg seated rows 5 sets full stack x10

Finished


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Did chest Saturday

Flat db bench up to 55's for 5

Decline bb bench up to 130 for 5

Decline flies

Cable flies

Finished

Looking forward to today's leg sess


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Training looks good still Bob... and looking foward to legs... you weirdo you


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's true I'm a bit weird 

Legs

Squats 6 sets up to 200kg for 5

Leg ext 5 sets full stack for 8

Lying leg curls 5 sets up to 80kg for 5

Calf raises full stack plus 40kg 5 sets of 12

Finished 

Currently 16st 9lb with faint abs so not too bad, I'm looking for 17.5 stone by Christmas before I start my cut!

I'm still looking to step on stage in April, just for the experience! So long as I don't look like a **** I'll be happy


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

You always look like a **** but hopefully a big ****.

You have been training hard buddy. Well done. I'm back whoop. It will take me some time to hit good figures.

Your huge dude time for a picture update I think.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not yet mate, I'm thinking just before my cut! Maybe a little earlier if I'm feeling positive 

It won't take long to hit the big numbers again bro, and you're looking good in you're avi :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah looking forward to a pic update...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mondays back sess

Wg chins bw+5kg 5x5(looking for a small increase pw)

Seated rows 5x10 full stack

Db bo rows 5x10 up to 60kg

Oly bb curls 3x10 50kg nice and slow

Preacher curls 3x10

Finished


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just got back from a chest sess

Decline bb bench 6 sets up to 150kg for 3!!!! A new pb 

Decline flies 5 sets of 10

Cables 5 sets to failure

Db skull crushers 3 sets to failure

Done!

Happy as a pig in sh1t!!!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice work mate!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very impressive Bob mate:thumb:150k,someones been gaining ffs!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Still trying mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Trying and succeding I would say mate... :thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Legs today

Squats 6 sets up to 200kg for 5

Leg ext 5x5 full stack

Leg curl 5 sets up to 90kg for 8

Calf raises full stack + 40kg 5 sets of 10

Abs

Ab curl holding a cable things full stack 3 x 15

Weighted decline sit ups 4 sets of 10 holding 20kg

Finished


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

ello big bob, tis some big weight your shiftin there fella!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers betty  tbh it felt like it!!!

How's the prep going?

I'm planning on competing in April so I'll have to start a new journal soon I think


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Cheers betty  tbh it felt like it!!!
> 
> How's the prep going?
> 
> I'm planning on competing in April so I'll have to start a new journal soon I think


i just feel fat grrr

cool glad you gonna compete what show you gonna do?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

First timers nabba in Exeter 

I'm sure you're not fat, probably just a bad couple of days! Everyone has them.....

Where's your comp?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> First timers nabba in Exeter
> 
> I'm sure you're not fat, probably just a bad couple of days! Everyone has them.....
> 
> Where's your comp?


Cool ill be at that one in exeter in April  see you there. Comp is on 26th Sept in Plymouth its a open show but feck im nervous as hell


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I know what you mean, I'm sh1tting bricks and it's not for 8 months yet! :lol:

Be good to see a friendly face there


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Second chest sess of the week(it's lagging still)

Flat bb bench 6 sets up to 150kg for 4

Incline db bench 4 sets up to 45 kg for 6

Cable flies 3 sets of 10, 9 plates per side

Decline flies/decline press super set 3 sets to failure

Finished and fked


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Fvcking laggind lifting those weights mate... jiminey cricket...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Fvcking laggind lifting those weights mate... jiminey cricket...


Exactly mate,wont be lagging for long doing reps with that Bob


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's the plan 

I'll prioritise arms next!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm on target to do the Exeter comp at the end of April, I reckon I'll carry on lean bulking till the start of January then look and see how long I need to diet!

I'm going to stick with heavy compounds(for me) all the way!!!!

None of this tricep kickback nonsense here :lol:

I need to find some suitable music for posing as well I suppose.....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bring on the shirt bursting size mate,sounds like you're on your way tooits all in the compounds:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just getting my head in gear ready for my back sess!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Booooommmmm

Chest again today

Decline bench 155kg for 1!!!!!!!

Every thing else was irrelevant


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work mate... fvcking awesome lift...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Loving it:thumb:160 next week


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

That would be nice! Second rep was a complete fail though lucky I had a spotter :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow awesome mate. Xx


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just launched a new thread for my countdown to Exeter in April!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

well link it numpty x


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would if I wasn't such a computer retard! :lol:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/110121-bigbobs-going-nabba-exeter-thread.html

shesh xx


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Cheers buddy


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Still alive and training hard!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good to know mate... on both counts... whens the show?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Be at the expo this year?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nope  next year for me now far to little mass...


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I read 'bigboobs having a bath'. How disappointing.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just started my next big push


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Read some of this thread mate, excellent progress!! I will be back reading more when I get home from work. Well done dude


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Wat you injecting


----------

